# Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 1, 2004)

((OOC thread is here
RG thread is here))

It was mid-morning when you arrived in the Village of Hommlet. However, you quickly saw that village was not the best title for it. Village usually would connotate a much smaller settlement, and Hommlet was larger than one would expect for a village. Up on a large hill above the many houses and buildings was a large fortress. A few banners could be seen, but it was impossible to identify them from the distance.

You knew little of the history of the village. Simply that it was once the site of a great battle, and a group of adventurers stopped what would likely have been a second battle. However, Hommlet was silent ever since then. Near fifteen long years now. From the look of it, the people you could see didn't seem to mind, though the air of the village was still heavy and a little oppressing.

However, attention was on the streets ahead. People moved about here and there, but most seemed too occupied with their business to notice new faces. Adventurers were rare in Hommlet these days, many considered that any opportunities of wealth and adventuring were gone from Hommlet. This drew you to the 'village'. It was unlikely that there would be any competition in the area from other adventuring groups. This was, of course, always a good thing.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 1, 2004)

Krog not really a leader will simply follow the others into the town. Not really at ease in the village he tries to avoid the villager as much as he can letting the others do the talking. 

Krog always currious will look at the local architecture always happy to discover something new.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 1, 2004)

Hedwan moves quietly along with the companions, appearing more or less like a gnome ranger*, with leather armor, a dark green cloak, and a heavy broad-brimmed hat; the gnome smiles at the current vacancy of the "village".

*Hat of Disguise ;-)


----------



## jpwic (Nov 1, 2004)

Tanya walks in the center of the group with Pads Quietly Over Snow, her wolf, close by her side. 

"Well, I suppose we should think about getting a place to stay for the night," she says to no one in particular, "I can hears Pad's stomach from a mile away." With that she continues walking and nodding at the people they pass.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 2, 2004)

"Aye," says Jerrick.  "Let's find an inn."  He leads the search, stopping the first unoccupied local and asking for directions to a good inn.  He quite enjoys hanging about in taverns; although he long ago forswore alchohol, he finds watering holes pleasant places, full of fond memories and, more often than not, good-hearted working people.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 2, 2004)

It didn't take long at all to find an inn. Though stopping and asking one of the locals provided directions, it was easily apparent you could just have continued walking and you would have seen the faded paint on a large sign. It read 'Inn of the Welcome Wench', and once held a well painted picture of a woman holding a mug. However, that was where the majority of the faded paint was. The Inn was fairly large, with well trimmed shrubs, a nicely kept yard, and an open stable attached to it.

Upon entering, you find it to be a fairly typical inn. The main dining hall has a good amount of tables within it, and you can see a door on the opposite end which is left open that looks like it holds a more private dining room. In front of the entrance is the usual counter, with a black haired and pale skinned woman standing behind it. She does not smile upon your entering, simply nodding to acknowledge your precense. Behind her is a set of stairs, most likely to rooms upstairs, and a closed door off against the wall.

The general quiet and calm atmosphere is permiated with the sound of fairly off tune music. A single elf sits near the far corner with a lute, looking like he's trying his best but just not managing a tune. There are three or four others in the inn, minding their own business. One, a sharp-featured man with close cropped black hair seems to be watching you in between bites of the meal in front of him.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 2, 2004)

Hedwan looks to the others, "we planning on staying long?"  The tone of voice seems to make you think that the gnome doesn't prefer to sit around in a faded old inn for too long.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 2, 2004)

Kror stay silent looking around (spot +5)


----------



## jpwic (Nov 3, 2004)

Tanya goes up to the person who is watching her,

 "Is there something you would like?" Tanya asks, "I noticed that you were watching us and I thought maybe you wanted something."

With that she takes a chair and sits while waiting for his answer.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 3, 2004)

Jerrick returns the other man's stare, briefly, as he approaches the woman behind the bar.  The place wasn't terribly active or welcoming, but it was the middle of the day.  He acknowledges the woman with a nod of his own, and when he gets close, he leans an elbow on the bar.

"Ma'am."  He nods his head again- a bow, of sorts, from this position.  "Jerrick Brewer.  How're you doin' today?"  His accent is that of the city, and not the rich of the city, and his clothes are simple.  His hair is short and light brown, and his blue eyes are friendly, apparently genuinely interested in the answer to the question.

ooc: The interaction will go back and forth for a bit before it take hold, I expect, but Diplomacy +7.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 3, 2004)

The man looked at Tanya with sharp eye, looking up at her in a way that seemed a bit overdramatic. He winced slightly at an off tune note from the man in the back, but then kept his attention on Tanya.

"You're not from around here," he said in a gruff voice, "Don't get many travelers these days."

The woman behind the counter gave Jerrick a short, slightly annoyed look, and said simply, "You want something or not?"

((Krog: Nothing new to see beyond what's already been mentioned.))


----------



## jpwic (Nov 3, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The man looked at Tanya with sharp eye, looking up at her in a way that seemed a bit overdramatic. He winced slightly at an off tune note from the man in the back, but then kept his attention on Tanya.
> 
> "You're not from around here," he said in a gruff voice, "Don't get many travelers these days."




"In fact we just arrived. By the way, my name is Tanya it is a pleasure to meet you. " Tanya greets the stranger, "How come everyone seems to be so jumpy around here? Is something happening?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 3, 2004)

Jerrick straightens slowly up off of the counter, his eyebrows twitching slightly in surprise at the woman's abruptness.  He mentally shrugs, respectful of whatever desire she might have to keep things brief.  Perhaps she is simply having a bad day.

"Two rooms for me and my friends," he says.  "I don't know how long we'll be staying."

ooc: I just realized... since he has no cash, I'm guessing that the others pay for the room?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 3, 2004)

The man across from Tanya leaned back slightly, giving her the same critical look, "Nobody's jumpy around here. People are quiet as ever. 'Cept up at Terrigan's tavern. There's a fight up in that shack every week. Man doesn't know how to run a clean place."

The woman behind the counter leaned back some, not seeming to be paying all that much attention to him, "Three gold a night for a private room. Another gold piece if you want a key to lock it."


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 3, 2004)

Hearing the utterly outrageous cost of the room Hedwan perks up, _perhaps the poverty Jerrick maintains could help us lower that price._


----------



## jpwic (Nov 3, 2004)

Getting over that little misstep Tanya continues one, "So other then the fights over at Terrigan's os there anything else happening around town? I heard that this town was the site of a big battle a few years back, but I don't really know this area all that well."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 3, 2004)

"Nothing happening here at all," the man said to Tanya, though something about him was coming off as at least a little bit sinister. Probably the tone of his voice and the pauses he took in speaking, "People just living their lives and dealing with the simple growing pains of normal towns."


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 3, 2004)

Kror addressing the gnome who seems to be the closet one to his position. 

"Hedwan, let's head for the Terrigan's tavern, seems there's a bit more action ov'ther"


----------



## jpwic (Nov 3, 2004)

"Kror come over here for a minute, I need your help for a second." Tanya says to him. 

"You see, I don't like the tone of your voice so I think you may be hiding something from. I don't want to cause any trouble but I do need information. So you were saying something about there being no trouble here?"  she says turning back to the man.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 4, 2004)

OOC Oups just realised that it's Krog not Kror. 

Krog not really at ease with Tanya's game, follows her without saying a word. He usually lose a lot of his intimidating power when he opens it. 

While playing Tanya's game Krog will take the opportunity to observe the man carefully. He will try to notice anything that could be a magical items, weapons or anything else that could be interesting.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 4, 2004)

The man gave Krog an look, then turned his eye back on Tanya, "The only trouble here is what you're causing."

As he raised his voice, and looked like he was about to say something else but was cut off by the woman behind the counter. She yelled across the room at them, ignoring Jerrick, "Hey! You know we don't tolerate that kind of thing here, Chatrilon! And you two! If you want to act like ruffians go to Terrigan's!"


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 4, 2004)

Krog not wanting to cause problem in the women establishement politely steps back raising his hand at shoulder height.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 4, 2004)

Head shaking, "we're just looking for a decent rate," a flippant trill to the gnome's voice.  "If someone was to be trying to scam out-of-towners, that wouldn't be very appreciated, and whoever did such a thing probably would lose a chance at continuous business."

Hedwan looks sidelong at Krog and Tanya, a look which says leave it be.


----------



## jpwic (Nov 4, 2004)

Turning to the properitress Tanya says, "I'm sorry Ma'am, I did not mean to cause any trouble. I had noticed he had been staring at us since we entered so I was just wondering if he knew someithing. Well at any rate maybe you can help me? As you can probably tell we are pretty new in this area, I was just trying to find out from Chatrilon there what the general situation in the town is, except he was not being very helpful. We are just looking to see if some work is available."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 4, 2004)

The woman behind the counter gave Hedwan an annoyed look, "These are the best rooms and food in town. No one is scamming out of towners around here. If you've got a problem with that, you can take it up with Vesta. I'd wait however, as she's trying to sleep at the moment."

She seemed to ignore what Tanya had said, but they all noticed that the badly played music had stopped. There was a careful shuffling of feet, and the Elf stepped over to Tanya, mumbling, "You...you're adventurers?"


----------



## jpwic (Nov 5, 2004)

Tanya turns to face the elf. "Yeah, we are. My name is Tanya Greenfingers and my wolf here is named Pads Quietly Over Snow or just Pads for short. Is there something we can help you with?


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 5, 2004)

"Well, I'm not paying almost twice the going rate for an incredibly fine Inn, for a common inn with a fading sign and a seemingly fading reputation."  Hedwan then turns to pay attention to the elf, nodding at Tanya, the gnome remains silent.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 5, 2004)

The Elf gave Hedwan an almost critizing look, "I'm painting the sign later this week. This is the best Inn within at least a hundred miles, and you get what you pay for," carefully, he lowered his voice, "Besides, its not a good idea to insult Maridosen," he indicated the woman behind the counter, who was giving Hedwan a dirty look, "She's just a little rough with people, don't judge the place by her."

After a moment, he glanced around and seemed to lower his voice even more, "Don't get many adventurers around here. Tried my hand at it a few times but I'm just...well, not that good at anything," the Elf indicates his lute and smiles weakly, "If you're lookin for adventure there is that old moathouse not too far from here."

The man, Chatrilon obviously heard this, and laughed, "There's nothin' out in that old place. I was down there just yesterday. Empty! Just as its been for the last fifteen years."


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 5, 2004)

Moathouse? Why would we be interest in an old Ruin Elf.  Krog pauses realising that he just called the elf elf. "My name is Krog, what is yours elf"

Krog has a hard time hidding his dislike of elves and might even sound rude.

OOC Diplomacy -2


----------



## jpwic (Nov 5, 2004)

"Quiet over there," Tanya barks at Chatrilon, "What was this about a moathouse? Nobody seems to want to talk all that much in this town. While we are at it, why don't you let me buy you an ale, so you can wet your throat while we talk some more." With that Tanya orders some ale for her and the party and the elf, she then tosses some money on the counter to cover the costs of the drinks.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 5, 2004)

((Note on the ales: For 5 drinks, that's 20cp.))

Ignoring the comments that Chatrilon was making under his breath, the Elf thanked Tanya for the drink and led them to a smaller table a bit farther away from him. Sitting down, he nodded to Krog, "My name is Redithidoor," he took a sip of his ale, "That moathouse used to be an old cult hideout back fifteen odd years ago. Some adventurers chased out the cultists way back then. Still, every so often someone'll go down there just to see. I did about a week or so ago. Was pretty sure I heard something in there..." he trailed off, hiding a slightly embarrased look.


----------



## jpwic (Nov 6, 2004)

"Like what?" Tanya probes gently, "I have seen enough of this world that stuff is never as it seems."


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 6, 2004)

"Perhaps, perhaps... tell us more, don't feel shy."  The gnome edges Redithidoor on, hoping to get something more tangible from the elf.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 6, 2004)

"I dunno...movement of some kind," Redithidoor shrugged, "I uh...left before checking it."

"You meant you ran," said the voice of Chatrilon, who was watching them intently, "Its well known that there's still some leftover undead in there. Every time they're all destroyed they just come back. Even Captain Elmo says its as much a threat as you are, Redithidoor."


----------



## jpwic (Nov 6, 2004)

Tanya looks over at Chatrilon, "You know I thought I told you to keep quiet, you  know Redithdoor is there somewhere where we could go and talk in private? Just the party and yourself? I find the crowd in here to be particularily unpleasant."

To the rest of the group Tanya says, "Well how about we split up, some of you can go to that other tavern and the rest of us can chat with Redithdoor here if he is up to it."


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 6, 2004)

Krog answers back to Tanya  I am staying here, I want to know more about those undead.  he then turns towards Chatrillion and add "You mention a certain captain Elmo, where can we find him"

OOC Since we are still at the begining I decided to change Krog personality a bit, I will make him a bit less chy and sure of himself but extremely rude.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 7, 2004)

jpwic said:
			
		

> Tanya looks over at Chatrilon, "You know I thought I told you to keep quiet, you  know Redithdoor is there somewhere where we could go and talk in private? Just the party and yourself? I find the crowd in here to be particularily unpleasant."




The Elf raised his hands, "No, I can't keep talking for too long. I need to get back to working anyway. Vesta is nice enough to give me a room and food just for playing here. I shouldn't go off."

The man Chatrilon looked back to Krog, "The Captain's around. He usually drops by here later in the day. Though if you really need to see him, why don't you go and start up a good fight over at Terrigan's?"


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2004)

"Not that we would do such a thing, but I imagine the only person that we may happen to start a fight with in this town isn't in Terrigan's tavern."  Hedwan smirks.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 8, 2004)

Jerrick, over the course of Tanya's less pleasant conversation with the man, has been giving Chatrilon an appraising loo, his eyes narrowed.*  Eventually, he shrugs and turns back to Maridosen.  He briefly considers apologizing for his companions behaivior, and then decides against it.  "I expect we'll arrange a room later, then," he says to her.  "Have a good day, ma'am."  He heads over to the rest of the group.  _Terrigans sounds more like my kind of place anyway_ he thinks half-jokingly to himself.

When he reaches the table, he shoots Hedwan a sharp look.  "Behave yourself," he mutters.  Raising his voice to conversational levels, he continues.  "Maybe we should poke our heads 'round that neck of the woods, see what we can't find.  Not far, is it?  Don't expect it'll take long."

*Detect evil.  Continue concentrating if he actually picks up anything.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2004)

"I'm at my best, thank you very much." Hedwan says blithely, ignoring Jerrick's supposed beration.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 8, 2004)

Krog put his right hand on his greatsword greatly annoyed by Chatrilon. He answers back

 "I don't like your attitude old man, be more careful or by the time Elmo gets here you won't be part of this world.

Not really wanting to cause a fight Krog leave the Inn cursing Chatrilon. He then tells the others.  "The elf is completly useless, the old men is loosing his mind, what are you waiting for let's head for the Moathouse before I kill someone. 

He then leaves waiting for the others outside. 

OOC I think that it's better to have Krog outside if any of you wants to do more investigation.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 8, 2004)

Redithidoor shook his head, and looked to Jerrick, "Its just a few miles outside of town."

"Wasting your time," Chatrilon could be heard grumbling to himself.

((Jerrick: 



Spoiler



You don't detect anything.


))


----------



## jpwic (Nov 8, 2004)

"One last thing before we leave Redithdoor, I was wondering if there are any druids in town. I would like a chance to pray with my brethern before we leave. It has been nice meeting you, if you ever need anything from me just ask."
Tanya says in closing


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 9, 2004)

"Perhaps," suggests Jerrick reasonably, "We should poke 'round town a bit more before we go charging off.  Might be worth askin' a few more questions, with all respect to Redithdoor."  He gives the elf a nod.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 9, 2004)

Redithidoor nods and smiles to Tanya, "Old Jaroo's got a grove just north of town. If you uh...do plan to go out to the moathouse...mind coming and telling me? I'd like to uh...go with you if you wouldn't mind."

A short laugh can be heard from Chatrilon as Redithidoor gets up from the table and moves back to start playing(still fairly badly) again.


----------



## jpwic (Nov 9, 2004)

"Well it is ok with me, I can't speak for the others though." with that Tanya turns to the group, "Well I'm going to visit Jaroo, I feel the need to clear my head. Anyone interested in coming with me?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 10, 2004)

"Nah," says Jerrick politely.  "You go on, I'm going to poke around the town some.  Krog might be interested."  He rises, giving a polite nod to the hostess and the performer.  "I'm gonna walk around, see what I can't find.  How about you?"  he finishes, looking down on the remaining occupant of the table.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 10, 2004)

"Well, since they don't apparently want any business around here, I think I'll take a round with you," Hedwan says in response.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 10, 2004)

"All right," says Jerrick.  _Good_ he thinks.  Hedwan... well, it's not that he thinks he's untrustworthy, he just can't tell if he's trustworthy.  And he generally handles himself better around people than Tanya or Krog, stout companions though they may be. "See you later, Tanya."  As he walks out he tells Krog their plans, and then starts heading around the town.

ooc: Just see what's about, make a gather information check, and at some point end up at Terrigans.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 10, 2004)

Krog will follow Jerrick trying to stay silent as much as he can.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 10, 2004)

((Jerrick, Krog, and Hedwan: 



Spoiler



During the time between leaving the Welcome Wench and Terrigans, it takes about two hours of talking to people to get a little news on what's going on. Generally, there's nothing of interest going on, as many people mention the Hobgoblin raids stopped months ago after they were dealt with. Beyond that, a few fights at Terrigan's(which has a reputation of being crude and badly kept) and a few mention the old moathouse, though its said to be quiet as ever.


))

Jerrick, Krog, Hedwan:

It took two hours, but eventually the three found themselves within the small, dark, and generally bad smelling single room of Terrigan's Tavern. A couple of rough looking patrons sit at old tables with large sized tankards in thier hands. Behind a small counter on the opposite side of the room, stands a tired looking older man who doesn't take any notice of your entering.

Tanya:

Just outside the northern edge of the village, you find a large section of trees that seems to have been cut into an arch like shape. Beyond it, many pathways can be seen, grown out through trees, shrubs, and other large amounts of plants. A fairly large, grey furred wolf can be seen walking down one of the paths, and when it catches sight of you, simply stops, sits down, and tilts its head curiously.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 10, 2004)

Krog heads toward bar and shouts very loudly  "ONE LARGE BEER, my good man  Krog talks very loudly hopping to get everybodies attention.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 10, 2004)

Jerrick grins at Krog's entry, and at the bar itself.  His kind of place.  He makes a similar request, albiet at a reduced volume.

ooc: Layout?  Notable buildings?  Temples?  Shops?


----------



## jpwic (Nov 10, 2004)

"Hello, my name is Tanya Greenfingers. I have come to see Jaroo. I feel the need to pray and perhaps ask some questions." Tanya asks of the grey wolf and waits to see if it lets her past.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 11, 2004)

((Jerrick and co: Sorry for not listing basic buidlings. Being half sick I forget things so don't feel bad poking things like that out of me. Basic stuff in the town: Usual things such as blacksmith, a weaver, tailor, stables, brewery, a scrollmaker, a potion shop, the large keep where the town leaders reside, a large mill on the small river that runs through the town, plus a few other basics. Temple wise, there is a small Temple of Ehlonna, a larger Temple of Pelor, and a more central Church of St. Cuthbert.

...I'd scan the map if I could, but scanner is giving me trouble, so you'll have to live with "these things exist" type situation.))

The man behind the counter gives Krog a look over, shrugs and gets out a large tankard and fills it to the top with ale, sliding it over to him, "Two copper."

As the man gets together another for Jerrick, Krog sees that the others in the place didn't take much notice of his loud voice, ignoring him just as much as they had when he'd entered.

Tanya:

The wolf tilts its head a little more, makes an interesting soft noise, then gets up and trots off back down the path it had come from, glancing over its shoulder a moment before rounding a corner out of sight.


----------



## jpwic (Nov 11, 2004)

Tanya follows the grey wolf down the path. "Come along Paw, maybe if you ask nicely that fellow over there will get you a snack." Tanya says and chuckles to herself.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 11, 2004)

Krog grabs the tankyard and scratch his head he doesn't understand why nobody reacted.

He then ask the barman. "Hey Bartender, you know a guy named Emlo ... wait Elmo I think talking loud hoping others in the tavern will hear him.  

OOC Thomas Hobbes hope Krog don't destroy any hopes of gathering valid information for Jerrick


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 12, 2004)

Tanya:

The wolf stayed in view just enough for you to see which turns to take in the ever thickening plantlife. In a few minutes, you find yourself in an interesting almost dome shaped collections of trees and shrubs. On the ground is a small hut, sitting next to it is the wolf, and a young human man with blonde hair. He widens his eyes at seeing you, and stands up with a smile, "Oh, hello! We do not get many...uh...visitors here anymore."

Krog and Co:

The bartender smiles at the mention of Elmo and nods, "Aye, I know the Captain fairly well. He's a good man. What'cha lookin around for him for?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 12, 2004)

Krog turns toward Jerrick, making an embarrased face, hoping he can continue the discussion with the bartender.  He....


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 12, 2004)

"... might 'ave a word or two on local events," Jerrick continues, more-or-less smoothly.  "As you might've guessed, we're new 'round here.  You know the type," he continues, "damn fools willing to risk death for glory and a pile of treasure."  He gives a tight smile.  He brags well; whatever his own motives, and you can't relate to people in a bar like this talkng about _duty, sacrafice, and protection of the innocent._  The beer was similar- he'd forsworn the damn stuff years ago, but some places you'd get kicked out asking for water.  Krog would pick up the small tab and, eventually, drink the beer.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 14, 2004)

The barman nodded knowingly, "Not much around here of interest. Used to have problems with some Hobgoblin bandits but we drove 'em off a few months back and they keep away now," he shrugged, "There are some rumors about some activity in that old moathouse, but Captain Elmo is right to not worry about 'em. People just getting all jumpy when nothin' happens for years..."

As the man spoke, Krog noticed that stout looking, black bearded Dwarf entered the tavern, giving the newcomers a somewhat harsh look but turning and taking a seat across from a human at one of the tables. It seemed like no matter what Krog did to get attention, no one seemed to care except for that barman.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 14, 2004)

Krog visibely dissapointed by his lack of presence, go and sits with the Dwarf.  "Hi little man, my name is Krog, what is yours, I am looking for captain Elmo did you heard about him?

Krog sits at the table without even being invited


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 15, 2004)

Jerrick's smile is now backed my clenched teeth as Krog goes wandering off.  _What was it they said, about a fight in this tavern every day?_  "What do you think of your local competition?"  Refering, of course, to the Welcome Wench.


----------



## jpwic (Nov 15, 2004)

Tanya goes into the wolves where the wolf is stanidng. "Hello anyone here, my name is Tanya and I was wondering if I could talk to you and pray for a bit?

OOC Sorry about that, I was at a VS DC MOS prerelease tourney today


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 16, 2004)

Krog:

The Dwarf turned and gave you a fairly sharp look before laughing shortly, "Aye, straight to the point, aren't you Krog? Name's Rudoulf. You're more likely to find the old Captain at the Wench or walkin around town than here. He only sticks his head in during the night and ruins the fun."

Jerrick: 

The barman smiled slyly and shrugged, "The Wench is a nice place. Little uptight sometimes, but that's partly cause they had no competition in town for years. Just a different crowd really. The good Captain likes it there best, can't reall blame him. Still can't figure out what's causin the smell in back..."

Tanya:

The young human seemed a little surprised to see you, but managed to keep from stuttering too much, "Good day to you, Tanya. We uh...do not get many visitors here anymore...I'm sorry, but Jaroo is not here currently. I am uh...not very skilled at the art of talking or praying," he paused a moment, glancing to the wolf now sitting at his feet, and a sudden realization seemed to wash over him, "Oh! Yes...of course. I seem to have lost my manners again. My name is Yundi. I assist Jaroo here in the grove."


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 16, 2004)

Tell me, I heard about Hobgobelin, do you know where I could use my axe a little  says Krog slowly touching his axe with his left hand.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 16, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The barman smiled slyly and shrugged, "The Wench is a nice place. Little uptight sometimes, but that's partly cause they had no competition in town for years. Just a different crowd really. The good Captain likes it there best, can't reall blame him. Still can't figure out what's causin the smell in back..."




Jerrick raises his eyebrows, asking him to go on, be it the lead in for a joke or what.


----------



## jpwic (Nov 16, 2004)

"Hello Yundi, as I mentioned before my name is Tanya and this is Paws Quietly Over Snow, although just Paws is fine. I was actually hoping to talk to Jaroo about the old moathouse before I left, you wouldn't happen to no anything about it would you? While I'm here maybe I could help you a bit? You seem a little overwhelmed and its been awhile since I've had the pleasure of tending to a grove."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 16, 2004)

Krog: 

Rudoulf shrugged, took a good drink of his beer, and said, "Those Hobgoblins ain't been around in a while. I'm no warrior, though, never hunted em down. There's been word of some activity over at the old moathouse a few miles outta town, but from what I 'member, the thieving Hobgoblins avoided that place like the merchant always did."

Jerrick:

"Somethin probably just died back there again," the barman said with a laugh, "Aye, I gots no problem with them at the Wench. They cater to a different crowd than I do here. Besides, if the Captain had a problem with this place he'd tell mention somethin to me. Other than the rough night, this place just has a bad reputation it seems," a big grin came across his face, "Not that I mind, o' course."

Tanya:

Yundi shrugged, "I don't know much about that old place except it was the home of some cult fifteen or so years back. Other than the few undead that just won't go away in the lower levels, nothing really out of the ordinary around there..." he trailed off a moment, managing a smile, "I would uh...be happy for a little assistance, if you wouldn't mind. Jaroo has been a little odd lately. I'm a bit worried that his age is finally getting the better of him...it leaves most of the work for me and Salan here."

At the mention of the name, the soft grey furred sat up a little more and sniffed the air.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 16, 2004)

Hedwan shuffles up to Jerrik and gives a half-hearted smile to the paladin and then speaks, "at least this place isn't as uptight as the wench."  You can't exactly tell what the gnome is referring to, but it might be best not to question it.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 17, 2004)

"Thanks, I definitively needs to investigate this place"

He then turns towards the other two in the bar and says loudly " I know enough, even the hobgobelin were scarred of the moathouse "

He then smiles at the idea of using his good old greatsword again.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 17, 2004)

Jerrick frowns dissaprovingly at Hedwan, and then glances over at Krog.  "Don't worry, we'll get there.  Finish your beer, Krog.  In fact, here, have another," he hands the Half-orc his, and turns back to the bartender and shrugs.  "Got to keep him busy.  Anyway, I noticed that the Saint's house is fairly prominent," referring to the temple of Saint Cuthbert.  "What're the folks over that way like?"


----------



## jpwic (Nov 17, 2004)

"Sure, I'll help you with anything you would like. We can continue talking while working."  Tanya suggests, "How long has Jaroo been ill?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 17, 2004)

Krog and Co:

From back at the table, the Dwarf turned around and called over, "'ey! Krog there! If ye be needin any horses come by the stables! I can give you a good deal on some fine animals!"

One of the other patrons laughs at this, and a heated(but overall jovial) argument begins between them. The bartender seems to ignore it and shrugs to Jerrick, "Not much of a holyman, myself. A bit of a nervous group of people over there, but you can't really blame em. Y'dey was one of those crazys that took down the Temple a good fifteen years back...not that she was the friendliest woman before, but she's been quieter than usual since then."

Tanya:

Yundi nodded and followed through with the suggestions of talking while the two of them tended to the grove. It wasn't too much work for two. At her question, he stopped to think, then said, "Couple weeks maybe...don't remember exactly. He's probably just slowly going senile...but I'm a bit worried about Tanak, Jaroo's good friend. I haven't seen that bear for a while, either."


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 17, 2004)

Krog who never refuse any drink just sits and enjoy the free drink.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 18, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> "Not much of a holyman, myself. A bit of a nervous group of people over there, but you can't really blame em. Y'dey was one of those crazys that took down the Temple a good fifteen years back...not that she was the friendliest woman before, but she's been quieter than usual since then."




"The temple?  You mean those cultists I keep hearing about?"


----------



## jpwic (Nov 18, 2004)

"Hmmm.. Where did you last Tanak?" Tanya asks. "It didn't happen to be by that old moat house I have been hearing talk of was it?"
_
"Jaroo has suddenly become ill for a couple weeks, his companion has gone missing and there seems to be some disturbance going on at this moathouse, I wonder if they can be connected together," thinks Tanya_


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 18, 2004)

Krog and Co:

The barman nods to Jerrick's question, "Yep. Long time ago. Only thing out there now are some Hobogoblin bandits..." he trails off, and then thinks about that, "I'm not suggestin you go out there, though. We finally got those bandits to stop raiding the caravans that come into town and going after them again would probably just start up all the problems all over again."

Tanya:

"Oh, no," Yundi shook his head, "He was last around the grove, actually. Never left Jaroo's side...old Jaroo doesn't know what happened. Its worrying. We liked Tanak..."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 19, 2004)

Jerrick frowns.  The rumors about the moathouse are getting somewhat contradictory.  It's empty, there's been movement seen, there're undead, there're Hobgoblin bandits.  Probably best to ask the Captain, the source of authority.  He changes the subject.

"I thought the cultists were just a bunch of crazies in the wilderness, but you say they had a temple?"  And not just a temple, _the_ capital-T Temple.  Jerrick had noted the emphasis.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 20, 2004)

Jerrick:

The bartender shrugged, "More ruins than anything now. Those bandits used it as a hideout. Went down there with the Captain and a few others in the guard some weeks back chasing the bandits. They haven't come back since."

He sounded very proud of himself, though was doing a good job of watching the entire bar while talking to Jerrick.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 23, 2004)

"Perhaps the best thing would be to check it out ourselves.  Seems whatever people say they'll just be spouting the latest gossip from someone like our elf _minstrel_ over at the Wench." If you could tell a bored Hedwan from an amused Hedwan you'd imagine by that statement that it was a bored Hedwan, but you're never sure what state the gnome really is in.









*OOC:*


Thinking to keep this from slipping we might want to push on to some more involved actions


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 23, 2004)

ooc: Good idea, but...

"I want to talk to a few more people first," says Jerrick.  "Krog, pay for the drinks, would you?"  He silently prays he doesn't have to remind Krog that he has no money himself, as his share of their _last_ treasure went to an orphanage.  He doesn't like to flout his piety, instead prefering to lead by example, and the last time he mentioned it in front of a crowd like this he'd lost them instantly to a chorus of jeers.  "Hedewan, why don't you two find Tanya, and I'll meet you in the village square."  He rises and heads out, but not before giving a "Have a good day," to the bartender in paticular and the bar in general.  He heads out to find captain Elmo.


----------



## jpwic (Nov 23, 2004)

"Is there anything you could tell me about that old moathouse? I have been hearing some odd rumors about that place." Tanya says while helping Yundi.

OOC sorry for not posting in a while, this week and last weeks has been really hectic for me and I won't be able to post after wednesday until monday morning.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 23, 2004)

OOC Ferrix That's what Krog is trying to push since the beginning 

Krog looks back at the Paladin and shout loudly "What is this, first you offer and then you ask me to pay

Krog grabs a few pieces from his pouch and throw them on the table. He then leaves the place without saying a word but visibely pissed off.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 23, 2004)

Jerrick:

It doesn't take too long, though talking with others and being directed around the town, to find the Captain. The middle aged man wears a comfortable, albeit old, looking set of armor with a simple helm. He gives you a careful look over and raises a greying eyebrow, "You're one of the newcomers around here, aren't you? Heard you got a little attention over at the Wench..."

Tanya:

Yundi shrugs as the work tending the grove comes to an end, "I don't know much about it. Home of some cult years ago, but just a beat up old ruin now. Every so often somebody claims there's activity, but there's never been anything to support that."

((Krog and Hedwan: You two going to go get Tanya?))


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 23, 2004)

Hedwan's laugh trickles out of the small frame, a sound like the tittering of shattered glass and laughing children, "don't be put off by our friend, Krog, he's just a bit too loose with his change purse is all.  Let's find Tanya and make for the temple, unless you feel like creating some fun here that I'm pretty certain Jerrik would disapprove of." The gnome winks at the half-orc and then makes way to find Tanya.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 24, 2004)

Krog, still mad shout at the gnome "Tell me something, is a gold piece or two, making such a difference for the children. This is the last time I pay for him.

Krog continue mumbling to himself and follows Hedwan


----------



## jpwic (Nov 24, 2004)

"Hmm what type of cult was it? Were they into sacrifice and such?" Tanya asks as she finishes up.

OOC I'm away starting tommorow morning until sunday sometime, so if you need to NPC me thats no prob.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 25, 2004)

Jerrick sighs and looks heavenward, his mouth moving in a prayer.  Krog had a good heart, but, well.  Various phrases of the form "not the most [adjective] [noun] in the [location]" sprang to mind.  Next time he would just ask Hedewan, or forgo the ale altogether.



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> He gives you a careful look over and raises a greying eyebrow, "You're one of the newcomers around here, aren't you? Heard you got a little attention over at the Wench..."




Jerrick extends his hand in greeting.  "Jerrick Brewer, sir," he says respectfully.  "And nothing too bad, I hope," he adds, diplomatically.  "The lady behind the bar seemed to be having a bad day, and my companions, while," he hesitates for just a second, choosing the right phrase "good folk, don't always make the best first impression."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 26, 2004)

Krog and Hedwan:

It takes ten or so minutes of searching, but you eventually make it to the north edge of the town. Not far out along a small dirt path, you see a large collection of trees, which eventually come together to form a very interesting arch. Tanya had spoken of finding the grove, and this looks to be at least similar to a grove.

Tanya:

"I don't know much about the cult other than it was there, and now its gone," Yundi said with a shrug. He looked about to say something else, but then the wolf next to him turned back towards the path you'd been led down, with ears raised. Yundi paused, thought about this, then said, "I believe someone approaches."

Jerrick: 

The Captain shakes your hand strongly, nodding at your comment about the Wench, "Aye, well she probably won't be around too much longer. Just too crass with people. Its best to ignore her if you can, it really is the best place in these parts," he paused, and his expression grew a bit more serious, "But I have a feelin you didn't come to find me to complain about the Wench. What is it you need?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 26, 2004)

Krog heads towards the grooves. Without really asking his opinion Krog tells the gnome "Hedwans, let's get the woodgirl and get ourselves going to that mysterious Moathouse"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 27, 2004)

Jerrick smiles with genuine warmth at the Captain.  _Someone who sees a stranger and immediately asks what he needs- this is a good man._  "My companions and I heard a whisper or two of trouble 'round that old moathouse, and being curious and well-meaning souls, we wanted to check it out."  He pauses to check the man's reaction.  If it is good, he asks for information on the cult and the bandits and the undead (essentially, the reality of the situation); if it is bad or neutral, he tries to reassure him.  "Now, we don't want to be causin' any trouble, and I promise we won't start anything we can't finish.  If it looks like it's just a nest of vipers we'll be stirrin' up, we'll let 'em lie.  You have my word."  He speaks earnestly, and when he offers his word, it's clear he means it.


----------



## jpwic (Nov 28, 2004)

"Hmm I wonder who it could be," Tanya asks Yund, "Shall we send our companions to go take a look?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 28, 2004)

Jerrick:

The Captain seems to understand the sentiment, but says, "I can tell you that there's not a thing out there beyond some leftovers. Used to head out there to try to clean out some zombies, but they just kept coming back. We searched through the hole place and just decided to leave it alone, since the things don't leave the moathouse at all. Its far enough out to not be anything to worry about. But if you want to check things out anyway, I'm not one to stop you. Just stick to your word and don't bring us any more trouble here."

Tanya(and Krog and Hedwan):

Yundi shrugged, "I don't mind going. We are finished here for the moment, anyway."

With that, he and his wolf start back towards the direction you had originally come from. Upon reaching the exit, Tanya sees both Krog and Hedwan standing there looking out of place.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 29, 2004)

Krog looks suspiciouly at Yundi and the wolf. "Tanya, I personally don't need help, so you give them your shares"

Krog hates to share his treasures with strangers.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 30, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> "Used to head out there to try to clean out some zombies, but they just kept coming back."




Jerrick frowns.  "Could Priestess Y'dey offer any insights on the matter?"  Jerrick would admit to a fair degree of curiosity about the woman, inspired by the barman's cryptic comments.


----------



## jpwic (Nov 30, 2004)

Tanya looks at Krog, "What are you talking about?" she asks.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 30, 2004)

"He's in a bad mood.  We're heading on to the moathouse, ye coming?" the gnome says with a grin.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 2, 2004)

Krog and co:

Yundi looks over the Gnome and Half-Orc, and upon hearing Krog's words, smiles slightly and shakes his head, "I won't take any shares. I have no interest in leaving here," he then turns to Tanya, "I assume you know these two. If you do not mind, I will leave you to them."

Jerrick:

At Jerrick's words, the Captain's expression darkens, "I wouldn't know. I don't speak with her or any of those at her church. You could go and speak to her yourself, but she's all holed up in her temple hiding from the world. I doubt she'd speak with you."


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 2, 2004)

Krog smiles with satisfaction as he hears Yundi. "That's it leave her, to us AHAHAHAHA" Krog really thinks he is funny.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 3, 2004)

Jerrick nods.  "Thanks for your time, Captain.  Nice to meet you."  He shakes the man's hand.  "Have a good day."  As he walks away, he blows air out in restrained surprise.  _Lots goin' on in this town.  'Course, in that way it's like most towns...._  He'll try and find the others.  He figures further investigation can wait until they check out the gatehouse.


----------



## jpwic (Dec 3, 2004)

"Hmm... So Krog, I think you need to stand upside for awhile, all your blood seems to be rushing to the wrong head." Tanya says right back to him.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 5, 2004)

Yundi nodded polietly to you all, then stepped back to the grove and went about whatever it was he did. This left the three of you in relative 'peace' as it were, despite a few possible conflicts over gold. 

Having found Tanya, the three of you went to meet up with Jerrick near the center of the town as had been said before. Finding the Paladin is no trouble, as he was standing there and looked to have been waiting(if not for long). The day wearing on, more people walk the streets from here and there, talking and giving you all curious looks. It is very obvious that this town has not seen adventurers in a long time.

((Speeding things along...just getting you guys all on the same page. ))


----------



## jpwic (Dec 7, 2004)

"Hmm so you guys learn anything interesting?" Tanya asks?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 7, 2004)

Jerrick shrugs.  "Lots, but only some matters.  The moathouse looks like it's worth checking out, with either undead or hobgoblins bandits, depending on who you ask.  The Captain of the Guard said the first, and he seemed like a solid fellow, so that's my guess."


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 7, 2004)

"Then let's go what are we waiting for" Krog has absolutly no patience for this kind of discussion."Who cares what is there as long as there is something. Krog looks at the gnome hoping to find in him an ally.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 7, 2004)

"I hope it's hobgoblins," the gnome says with a marked disdain at the possibility of undead.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 7, 2004)

As you are talking, you catch sight of one person in the crowd. The figure is shuffling around quickly, and seems to be more agitated with the crowd that has gathered in his way. Though the 'crowd' consists only of a few people...but a few moments later, you see that the man is Chatrilon from the Wench.

He makes his way over to you quickly, and is breathing heavily by the time he reaches you, "Oy! Hear you're going out to that moathouse. There wasn't nothing out there last week. Clean of anything of worth. But, you know, I could maybe help you out. Another pair of eyes and all. For a share of anything we do find, of course."


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 7, 2004)

Krog is visibely annoy by the intruders "INTERRESTING you seem to think that we might find something of interest there, then why would we share our precious gold with you, why would we bring you with us, other than to share our gold?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 7, 2004)

Chatrilon gave Krug a more friendly look than it seemed possible on that man's generally greasy face, "I know the layout. Told you I was there last week. Was there on my own. Didn't see anything. I don't need a huge share. Just a bit. What's wrong with another pair of eyes, eh?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 7, 2004)

Jerrick frowns.  He doesn't like the man much.  He was rude, and now he is opportunistic.  Still, he might be useful.  Jerrick says "Well, what do you think, Hedwan?"  Hedwan, with his decidedly more cynical mind, was better at both reading human nature and hard-nosed negotiation.  It's hard to haggle when you've sworn yourself to poverty.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 7, 2004)

Hedwan looks to Chatrilon, a small smile eeks its way across the gnomes face, to those who've been around Hedwan for a while find it slightly disconcerting at best.  "Sure, you can come.  We'll give you a cut if you earn it," turning to Jerrik, "were we not supposed to pick up that elf as well?" _Ah, the slipperiness of words, double meanings..._









*OOC:*


Are you mistyping it purposefully?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 7, 2004)

No, accidentally. 

"He wanted to come, I think."  Jerrick does not sound terribly enthusiastic about the idea.  He seemed like an alright sort of fellow, but no good if there was actually anything to find.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 7, 2004)

At hearing Hedwan's comment about 'the elf', Chatrilon starts shaking his head, "I ain't goin anyhwere with him. The kid's incompetent and wouldn't do anything but get in the way. Besides..." the man grinned a bit dangerously, "I've gots a map of the surroundin area. That elf's not even got any idea of his way around Hommlet."


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 7, 2004)

Krog looks at Chatrillon and adds "Well since we are stuck with you, having that other clown musician around might amuse me a little. Seeing you to fight would be greatly entertaining"


----------



## jpwic (Dec 7, 2004)

"Hey I happen to like him," Tanya says defending Redithidoor. "I prefer his company to YOU!" she continues, "If Chatrillion goes so does Redithidoor."


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 7, 2004)

"Now, now... we mustn't put on such a poor showing for our guest," the gnomes says to the companions, "If you want a cut Chatrilon, I'd suggest you put up with the elf."  Hedwan giggles, that tittering of breaking glass and childrens laughter again...

"Tanya, go get our good friend Red, the rest of us will become more acquainted with Chatrilon here while we wait," Hedwan seems in a good mood, what an unnerving idea that is.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 8, 2004)

"We will see who you prefer when we will be faced by hobgobelins, a smooth talker or 270 pounds of muscle wielding a greatsword" adds Krog with a lot of pride.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 8, 2004)

Jerrick's frown persists, especially at Hedwan's laugh, but he says nothing until he hears a map mentioned.  "Map?  Let's see it."


----------



## jpwic (Dec 8, 2004)

"Ok." with that Tanya heads back off to the inn to pick up Redithidoor.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 8, 2004)

Krog, Hedawn, and Jerrick:

Chatrilon sighed heavily at seeing the agreement to get the Elf, but he said nothing more on it. Instead, he dug through his pack and pulled out a small, crumpled, scratched up, and generally dirty map. He points to the barely marked 'roads' on it, "See? Its not all that far out. But its easy to get lost if yer not careful. The road's more of a dirt line than anythin."

((Map is attached))

Tanya:

You find Redithidoor right where you left him. Within the Inn of the Welcome Wench and playing his instrument badly. Upon seeing you enter, he quickly stops his playing and smiles. Stepping over he says, "Are you still going out to that old moathouse?"

One thing you do note, though, is that the woman that had been at the bar before is no longer there. Instead, there is a younger woman with reddish hair. She regards you with a nod, but doesn't say anything to you as Redithidoor ambushes you immediately.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 10, 2004)

Krog impatiently waits for Tanya to come back. Krog seems very anxious to go there, after a few minutes he starts saying "Ha who cares about Tanya, let's go, she will meet us back there with this Red guy.  Krog is walking around frenetically trying to occupy his body and mind who can't bear to wait for anything.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 10, 2004)

Hedwan looks askance at Krog, the impatient brute obviously wearing on more than one person's nerves.  "You are going to put us all in danger with an attitude like that, and I for one do not appreciate that sentiment."


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 10, 2004)

Krog hurt by the gnome words. rumble to himself while still moving and walking around frenitically. "You will see who puts you in danger, when the hobgobelin are about to eat your sorry little behind" Krog makes sure that the gnome don't hear what he just said. 

He calm down a little grab his great sword and starts nervously to sharpen it while waiting for Tanya still mumbling incomprehensible things.


----------



## jpwic (Dec 10, 2004)

"Well Redithdoor, you said you wanted to come with us? Are you still up for it?" Tanya asks.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 11, 2004)

Tanya:

The Elf nods a few times and scrambles to get his things together, "Just a moment!"
He then takes time to finish gathering things up, and has a short conversation with the woman at the bar. She smiles and nods a lot, and it isn't long before Redithidoor asks you to lead the way.

Everyone:

When Tanya arrives with the somewhat nervous looking Elf, Chatrilon gives him a cold look but doesn't comment on it. Still holding the map tightly(almost seemingly worried someone might try to take it), Chatrilon asks, "Any other pointless things you people have to take care of?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 12, 2004)

Gror is really enjoying the conflict between the two man. _At least while they are figthing they won't be bothering us_


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 14, 2004)

"Right," says Jerrick firmly.  "Let's get going."  He'll lead the group down the appropriate roads, trying to nix any incidental bickering.  Once they get close, Jerrick will signal a halt.  "Krog," he says, asking the half-orc to perform the one aspect of subtelty he can handle, "Take a look ahead and see if you can spot any movement, then come back to us."


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 14, 2004)

Even before Jerrick is finished Krog is already in front scouting

OOC move sil/hide +7, spot +5, listen +6


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 14, 2004)

Taveling along the road is rather boring. Chatrilon seems to be taking as much of a lead as he can, likely to stay away from Redithidoor, who has stayed in the back and complained about pointless things. The road itself was a fairly plain dirt path, and it didn't look to be as well traveled as the road you took to enter Hommlet. There are a few trees, bushes, and even some animals that wander around, mostly ignoring you. Though a few birds eye you as you walk past.

After a few minutes of walking, you see a figure walking towards you on the road. At first, the humanoid figure takes no notice of you, but as it gets closer seems surprised. He is an older looking human, with a grizzled and scratchy appearance to him, though there's a smile on his face. Over his shoulder is a large bag that looks full of something, and his clothes show evidence of wandering through dirt, mud, and other natural areas. Stepping closer to you, he looks you all over with a slightly odd grin, "Well well well. Ain't seen many out 'ere lately. What're ya'll doin out 'ere? Interestin bunch of folks..."

The last bit is said as he looks over Krog.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 16, 2004)

When the old man gets close, but not yet close enough to speak,  Jerrick raises a hand in greeting and frowns slightly in a manner familiar to those who are around him any lenght of time.*  _Suspicious bastard, aren't you?_ he thinks to himself.  But who would be coming from the moathouse, if there were naught by bandits and undead there?

After he has spoken, Jerrick sticks out his hand in a friendly manner.  "Just takin' a look at the local scenery.  My name's Jerrick.  What brings you this way?"

Detect evil.  If anything is actually detected, continue concentrating.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 16, 2004)

OOC I am a bit confused wasn't Krog supposed to be scouting ahead?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 16, 2004)

ooc: I think this happened before we reached the moathouse.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 17, 2004)

((OOC: Yeah, you guys jumped ahead of me a little bit. 
Jerrick: 



Spoiler



You don't detect anything.


))

The man grins and motions to the heavy looking pack over his shoulder, "Just checkin' the traps out around 'ere. Good catch today. Been a while since anythin' came around, guess they got smart. Can call me ol' Del. What brings you bunch out 'ere? Don't think I've seen anyone out in these parts in a few weeks."


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 17, 2004)

Krog looks at the men as he speaks about his hunting catch._Why is this man talking to us about his catch, who the ((*%*$ cares._

"Sorry but we don't have time to discuss about hunting rabbits, we are here for the big prey. We are here to clean up the place"

Krog nervously looks around, hopping he can find something else than this old boring hunter to occupy his short attention span brain.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 19, 2004)

Del gives Krog an amused look and smiles, "Aye...I understand. I guess I'll leave you be. But if you're a headin where I think you might be a headin you better be careful. Seen some mighty strange things out in some places..."

Chatrilon scoffed at that, also looking to Krog but speaking a bit quieter, "Crazy old man. Probably just trying to keep us away from his catches."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 22, 2004)

Jerrick shrugs after bidding the man a good day.  "No matter.  Let's keep going."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 1, 2005)

The man watches you walk off with a sigh, but doesn't say anything else and starts back to wandering towards Hommlet. It seems like Chatrilon looks to be much happier as you continue on, and Redithidoor is still doing his best to stick away from that man.

It doesn't take too much longer to reach thick marshlands, and in the distance, you see what can only be the moathouse. The small, ruined building is little more than a stone manor with an outer courtyard and a collapsed tower next to the gate. The upper story of the buildings looks to be in as bad shape as the tower, crumbled and smashed among the trees and surrounding marsh. The gate, though, is closed, with a strong and oddly out of place new-look to the wood. All is quiet other than the constant buzzing of mosquitos, which are impossibly thick and annoying.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 2, 2005)

Krog heads ahead of the group, scouting the area. He will slowly approaches the main gate, sneaking as much as possible while always staying on the lookout for anything moving or making noises inside.

OOC move sil/hide +7, spot +5, listen +6


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 6, 2005)

Hedwan gazes between the two newly acquired companions and watches Krog disappear up ahead.  The gnome grins, saying "should we wait for a scream or just go now?"  Knowing that such humor is lost on the more kind-hearted companions, the gnome follows after the half-orc, managing the shadows likewise.









*OOC:*


Hide +13, Move Silently +5


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 9, 2005)

((Sorry for the delay...still not actually home and not all my books are with me.))

As Krog and Hedwan carefully move along the winding muddy path between the bogs and reeds, they notice something stirring off to the left. Its slight, and would have been easy to miss if not for the soft swishing noise that accompanied it.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 10, 2005)

Krog grabs his bow and tries to identify the thing stirring on the left.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 12, 2005)

Hedwan swings a light crossbow up to bear on the stirring reeds.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 12, 2005)

For a moment, it looked as if the reeds had only been disturbed by a soft breeze. This was soon proved to be wrong, as a large, greenish shape emerged out of the marsh-water. It was hard to tell what the thing was until two large, yellow eyes opened and locked onto Krog. The creature hopped out of the marsh and up to the edge of the muddied path that they walked on, opening a mouth that could swallow Hedwan whole. In fact, the entire creature was nearly the size of Krog.

Redithidoor yelped and nearly tripped over his own feet, but Chatrilon ignored him and grumbled, "Damned frogs are all over this place. Unfriendly things."

((Going to initiative. Already rolled it but lost the post it was on somehow, so here's the order without the details:

Hedwan, Krog, Jerrick, Tanya, Chatrilon, Redithidoor, then the Frog.

I'll be running both Jerrick and Tanya as NPCs, seeing as both the players haven't been around since mid December. I'll work on getting some alternates in once I get home(Sunday). I've attached a map, hopefully you can figure things out. The lines mark out the path through the marsh itself. So...actions?


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 12, 2005)

Already having a bead on the creature, Hedwan snaps a shot off and then takes a step back.

 [firing crossbow; +5 ranged (1d6 dmg), move to g10]


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 13, 2005)

Krog already holding his bow will fire twice at the creature (rapid shot) and move to protect Hewan from a potential charge(5 foot step)

OOC Comp LBow(str+4) +6 or +4/+4(rapid shot)    1d8+4       20x3 110ft


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 16, 2005)

((Hedwan's crossbow shot is an 8. Misses.))

The crossbow bolt goes high, shooting off over the bulbous frog and digging into a tree off in the marsh waters.

((Krog's first shot is an 18. Hits and deals 6 damage. His second shot is a 15. Another hit, dealing 8 more damage.))

Both of Krog's arrows hit hard, getting loud croaks of pain from the creature as the arrows sink into it. Quickly, and without a word, Jerrick positions himself on the edge of the path, another to keep the large frog where it is. Standing just at the edge of the marsh waters, the Paladin delivered a quick, downward kick towards the head of the creature.

((Jerrick's attack is a 17. He hits and it deals 6 more damage.))

The kick hit just between the two large eyes, forcing the large frog down slightly with another loud croak. Tanya, on the other hand, stayed back for the moment. She moved next to Hedwan, then reached over to motion towards the frog. Her animal companion caught on, the wolf diving forward and into the thick waters, biting at the frog as it landed.

((Wolf's attack is a 5. Miss.))

The waters were the only victim of the wolf's bite, a thick splashing from the water popping up. Drawing a well craft rapier, Chatrilon took a few quick steps next to Jerrick. He did not, however, attempt a strike at the creature. It was obvious to both Krog and Hedwan that the man was instead doing a very good job at putting himself in a defensive position without actually having to dive in on his own.

Redithidoor, however, seemed to look wide eyed and exilerated by the sudden rush of combat. There was an odd grin on his face as he drew the large longbow off of his back and took a few steps foward. In an awkward few movements, he knocked an arrow and let it loose over the head of the wolf and just a little too close to Chatrilon.

((His attack is a natural 1.))

The young minstrel was probably a little too excited, though, as his arow went high and wide, nearly taking off Chatrilon's head in the process. That didn't seem to please the other man, who shot a hard glare over his shoulder and looked about ready to jump the younger Elf in a moment.

There wasn't time to act, however, as the frog croaked once more and pounced up out of the thick water at Jerrick. Its wide mouth opened, and the gigantic amphibian chomped down towards the Paladin's leg.

((Attack is a 26. Possible critical...confirmed. Jerrick takes 34 damage.))

The mouth bit down hard, catching Jerrick's leg and part of his torso in the process. The surprise came when he felt sharp teeth digging deep into him, and he couldn't help a loud yelp of pain.

((Whew...that's round 1. No new map yet, as not all that much has changed.))


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 16, 2005)

_Obviously Jerrick got the brunt of that poor beasts anger_, whatever the case Hedwan pulled the string back on the crossbow and loaded another bolt training it on the beast, and pauses to look at the creature, "Krog, get Jerrick out of there would you? I don't think he likes it very much, and I don't it'd be good if I shot at the frog with him in that position."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 17, 2005)

Krog drop his bow, grabs his Greatsword and charges on the amphibian (OOC assuming he is less than 40')He shouts "Lit up the BBQ, we have frog legs tonight" Krog looks at the frog as if it were a roasting chicken ready to be eat, drool driping from his mouth

OOC Greatsword+1       +9(+9+2charge-2PA)                2d6+11(+7+4PA)  19-20x2


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 19, 2005)

((There isn't a straight line for Krog to charge in(now I think I should have posted that map last time...), and only one square to move anyway. Krog's attack is a 9. It misses.))

As Hedwan speaks, Krog takes a heavy step forward with his shout and a strong swing of his sword. But the sword falls right next to the slimy frog, which hops to the side just enough to send Krog's blade down into the murky 'water'.

((Jerrick sticks his ground and attacks again. His swing is a 10. Another miss.))

Determined and somehow ignoring the pain wracking his body, Jerrick takes a small step forward and plants his injured foot. He ignores even more pain as his body kicks out at the large creature, but his depth perception fails him and the kick goes just over the frog's head. With the miss, he can't help but feel a bit more dizzy.

Seeing the danger of the situation, but not feeling able to assist with all of the others surrounding the large frog, Tanya stays back. Her scimitar is drawn, though, and she has a quick look around to make sure there isn't another of the creatures behind them. Her wolf, however, attempts another strong bite, diving through the muckish water at the frog again.

((Wolf's attack is a 7. Misses.))

For the second time, the wolf got a good taste of the marsh water. Chatrilon gave a quick glance to Hedwan and Tanya, an odd look in the man's eyes, but quickly moved around to the other side of Krog. Almost lazily, he jabbed out with his rapier.

((His attack is a 13. Miss. Redithidoor's attack is a 12. Yet another miss.))

Still staying his ground, the nervous looking Redithidoor nocked another arrow and loosed it at the frog. This arrow was much more carefully placed, and didn't nearly kill an ally. At the same time, though, it didn't hit the frog, shooting over it and falling off out of sight.

Another croak, and the frog pounced at the already injured Jerrick. Its large mouth opened for a second time, and it attempted to go for his other leg.

((Frog's attack is a 17. Barely hits. Jerrick takes 18 damage. That brings him to -12hp. He's dead.))

The large jaws bit down hard, taking the leg and dragging the Paladin in a little before chomping a second time. The second bite was up at Jerrick's torso, and there was a sharp, anguished grunt from him before his body went limp and was dropped back to the ground. The frog's two eyes watched its new meal for a moment, but then turned to the other troubles all around it, croaking a second time almost in a challenge.

((One more round down...))


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 19, 2005)

Krog shouts "Go ahead, eat as much as you can, the fatter you get the better"

Krog never worry about the losses during a fight, surviving his is primary concerns.

Still drooling on the beast, he attacks knowing very well that he could be next

OOC Greatsword+1 +9 2d6+7 19-20x2  AC17


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 19, 2005)

Hedwan barely registers the death of Jerrick, but more concernedly, registers the the frogs insistence of keeping at this escapade. Already having a bead on the frog, the gnome releases the bolt hoping to catch it and not an ally.  Snapping at the druid, "don't just stand there."









*OOC:*


+5 attack -4 it being in melee, so +1 ranged (1d6, 19-20x2, light crossbow)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 26, 2005)

((Hedwan's shot is a 10. Another miss.))

The bolt from Hedwan's crossbow shoots straight to the frog, but the creature makes a heavy turn to face Krog, just moving it out of the bolt's path. It slurps into the thick water around the frog and sinks slowly away.

((Krog's attack is a 21. That hits and the frog takes 13 damage. Dead.))

Without any trouble at all, Krog's large sword slices directly through the creature. There is a soft, short croak that is cut off before the frog collapses in a bloodied and mutilated heap at the edge of the muddy path. There is a silence only penetrated by Chatrilon's sheating of his rapier. The man then turns to the other, completely ignoring Redithidoor as usual, and says, _"Seems to me your friend there could have used a good blade."_

Though Tanya manages to keep silent at that, she obviously looks very angry and about ready to pounce.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 26, 2005)

Hedwan shoots a seething glare at Chatrilon, _the first chance I get..._ "Well, if you had done anything with that metal stick of yours, maybe it would have rid us of a more annoying pest.  Although Hedwan tries to deny it, the paladin did have a place in the gnomes odd heart, seeing someone belittle that place puts the gnome on the edge of gouging the mans eyes out or better yet...


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 26, 2005)

Krog looks at the dead paladin's body make a silent prayer and starts shoveling a hole to put the body. While he shovels he can't keep his eyes off the dead frog's body. Shouting once in a while at the idiot of Chatrillion. "Please make yourself at least useful for once and lit a fire. Tonight we will eat frog

Drool is now flowing on Krog magical mithril chain shirt.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

"Ey, I have the map," Chatrilon grumbled, "Or did you go an forget that?"

Redithidoor looks to the man but ignores him, stepping over to Krog and looks around worriedly. After a moment, he says very quietly to the Half-Orc, "Just ignore him. Can...can I help you with this?"

Tanya is still standing in a shocked state, her hands shaking very slightly. Eventually, she steps close to Hedwan, petting the wolf that has returned to her, "How is it that he fell so easily? I thought...I don't know...why couldn't I do anything?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 28, 2005)

Hearing the irritating men comment about the map, get Krog mad. He grabs his greatsword and shouts "Give me the map, I strongly beleive it will be safer with me."

Krog hates to depends on other especially on stupid little human like him.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 28, 2005)

"You would be best to put your thoughts elsewhere," Hedwan says, trying to be as diplomatic as possible, stifling a snappy comment aimed at the stage-struck druid.

Seeing Krog snap up his greatsword, Hedwan thinks it would be a good time to interject, "you might as well give it to him, I don't think he'll kill you outright if you give it to him, and I'm certainly not going to stop him if you don't."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

For a moment, Chatrilon grins, but it fades and he shrugs, _"Fine. Take it. If you want to read it, though, don't feel afraid to ask me. I'm sure I can decipher those oddly foreign symbols."_

The man then rolls up the map and tosses it to Krog before walking past the Half-Orc and Redithidoor(who has taken over attempting to shovel a grave for Jerrick). After a quiet moment of looking to the closed gate of the moathouse not too far ahead, Chatrilon says over his shoulder, _"So are we going to just sit around here wasting time in the mud with empty shells or are we to get to business?_


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 29, 2005)

Krog snaps the map from Chatrilion's hand, a victorious smile on his face. "I am sure Hedwan can do it to." Holding his great sword in one hand he looks at him straight in the eyes. Actually only one eyes his pointing directly towards him. Krog has croocked eyes and his left eyes always seems to look in the opposite direction. He breath loudly making sure that his horrible breath get to the human nostrils. He then lowers his sword, he doesn't like the human but he didn't do anything wrong yet. Then pointing his two first finger towards his eyes and then towards him he adds "I am watching you"

He then turns towards the others looks briefly at the large frog lying on the ground. "So what about a little snack"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 31, 2005)

Redithidoor goes a bit green after looking at the muck covered frog and shakes his head, _"I am not ah...um...not hungry, thank you._

Tanya just shakes her head, still looking a bit lost and trying to calm herself by gently petting her wolf companion. Behind Krog, closer to the moathouse gate, Chatrilon paces back and forth. It is obvious that he's thinking, but eventually he wanders back and simply watches everyone quietly, if not a little predatory in his gaze.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 31, 2005)

Krog surprised that the elf could pass on such a delicacy "Fine then that's more for me" Krog takes his sword and cuts the frog legs he hold it in his hand looks at the moathouse nearby and adds. "^&%*# no time to cook the *&&%^#&@ frog" He then takes a large bite of the raw meat. His face full from the frog blood he shouts to the other, his mouths still full of half chewed meat "So what are you waiting for, we have a Moathouse to storm" He then approaches the entrance still holding the frog legs and eating from it. He tries to approach as stealthy as possible keeping an eyes on everything that move inside and outside the moathouse. 

OOC mov sil/hide +7; spot +5 ; listen +6


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 31, 2005)

Hedwan looks to the others, back to Krog, shrugs, then follows the crazed half-orc.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 1, 2005)

Approaching the moathouse gate, you begin to notice there is an odd silence in the marsh around you. Despite the frog, there have been no other signs of life at all. No birds or animals of any kind beyond Tanya's wolf. But as you all get closer, there is a sound behind you.

Both Redithidoor and Chatrilon spin around to find the source of the sound, the latter of the two looking slightly bored in the process. Along the path behind you, not too far off, there are two figures approaching, though it is hard to make out any details as they are at a point before the path turned...meaning you can only see them past a few trees.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 1, 2005)

*Brar (Druid)*

Brar walks along the path to the moathouse with Kali following behind him sometimes stopping to sniff at a tree or the like.

OOC: Did we see them?.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 1, 2005)

((OOC: Yeah, but all you can distinguish is five humanoids of varrying sizes.



Spoiler



Considering that Elmo didn't mention anyone else out in the area, its probably the 'new guys in town' that were mentioned.


))


----------



## Mithran (Feb 1, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

Brar continues walking towards the five humanoids "You should probably be the one to speak first Caine, you are a little more.. agreeable than I am"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 1, 2005)

"Sure thing friend-Brrar." Caine answers (Caine rolls his r's beautifully). "Though I think it best to wait until we get a bit closer.  They could be anywan aftah all."

As soon as they close to within visual identification range, Caine speaks up.  He walks with his cudgel out, batting aside 'dangerous looking' boughs and ferns. "*Hello There trravellerrs! Might you be the merry band of adventurers that left Hommlet not a short while ago*?!?"

If any of the strangers draws weapons or menaces them, Caine stops abruptly and maintains his distance. If not, he'll continue to advance till he's within about 15 feet.

"I... am Caine." He flashes a winning smile upon you. "This is friend-Brrarr." (again with the rolling r's) he says, indicating his gnomish companion. "We were interested in poking about the moathouse and what do you know? Some of the *lovely* townsfolk in Hommlet kindly pointed you out to us." He flashes that winning smile again.

Glancing up at the gate and then back at the group his smiling falters and suddenly looks forced (seeing a bloodied half-orc eating a raw animal leg will do that to you). "Err... what was I saying? OH YES! Is this it?" He pointedly looks at everyone except the half-orc.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 1, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

Brar walks quietly behind his companion he simply leans on his staff looking the others over until  they respond. The gnome's face is completely neutral even after seeing the orc munching on a raw frog leg, after all he spends a lot of time with animals who do the same thing.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 2, 2005)

Gror who was trying to sneak into the building stands up completly out of himself.

"Who is this clown?????. can you speak louderrrrrr so that everybody 100 miles around is awarrrrrre of our prrrrresence." Making sure to put an emphasis on rolling his r. 

He then approach the newcommer his greatsword in one hand and the bleeding leg in the other. "Hey pretty face, two things here, we aren't a merry bunch of idiot like you pretend and second when I scout ahead you shut up, cause if things turns bad it's not your little pretty blabing mouth behind that will save my hairy ass. he looks with his only straight eye at the newcommer for a few second hoping he understood the message.
He then turns and head directly towards the door of the moathouse, taking another bite he adds "Now that the idiot blown our cover I might as well walk straigh inside the *(*&&^^ place"

OOC Don't know how long Krog will survive.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 2, 2005)

OOC: I was shouting when we were further off (i.e., beyond identifiable range... don't know if you caught that).

"Err..." Caine looks taken aback at the brutish half-orc, but he quickly recovers. "Right then. Friend-Brar, I think we can safely assume that these are indeed the people we're looking for." Caine proceeds to finalize introductions by offering the mercenary's handshake (clasped forearms) to everyone except Krog, from whom he maintains a minimum safe distance of 10-15 feet.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 2, 2005)

Hedwan's eyes roll, giving Krog an amused glance, the gnome reciprocates the handshake, "the slightly agitated half-orc is Krog, the stage-struck woman over there is Tanya, the elf there is Redithidoor, and the useless human is Chatrilon.  I am Hedwan and I imagine that it would be best if we don't let Krog off alone for too long.  If you'll follow us, it will be better if we travel together."  With that Hedwan taps the broadbrimmed hat and follows after Krog, _what an interesting turn of events._


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 2, 2005)

The two newcomers recognize both Chatrilon and Redithidoor from town, and it seems that Chatrilon also recognizes them, rolling his eyes and looking more annoyed than usual. The man turns and follows right behind Krog, not speaking a word in the process.

On reaching the two large gates, Krog can tell that compared to the rest of the crumbling moathouse, these wooden gates look knew. Though they are bent outwards slightly as if hit by something very heavy from the inside, there is no sign of them breaking off or even any kind of locks. There is also an odd smell that rises up through the gates, though through the harsh smells of the marsh, it is hard to identify it beyond simply being odd.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 2, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

Brar follows at the back of the party and waits to see how Krog (Who is at the front) will handle this problem.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 2, 2005)

Whispering to others. "Hi Redithor. Finally figure out that tune yet? No? Sorry-sah, you'll figure it out soon." He pats the half-elf on the shoulder.

Still whispering, "So, is your large unwashed friend always so... so... _diplomatic_?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 3, 2005)

Krog looks around to see if there aren't any spot where he could climb easily the crumbling wall. _I don't trust this door, why are they new and the rest of the place is crumbling. Also why is it bend like that, I rather check what's behind it before opening it."_

OOC climb +10; spot +5


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 3, 2005)

Krog has a little trouble climbing up the slippery walls, as there is much trying to grow there, but uneven placing of many of the stones in the wall assists his climb. Once at the top, he looks down to see a large, open courtyard. It looks to be paved in cobblestones, though grass and weeds are growing out all over the place. Rubble from collapsed sections of wall and the collapsed second story of the moathouse itself litter the courtyard. There is a soft brown smear that spreads across the center of the coutyard, up the small stairs into the main building, and into the open doorway at their top.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 3, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

Brar walks up to Hedwan and say's quietly "I thought it would be best if Caine did the talking most people seem to have a better reaction to him than to my self, perhaps I was wrong in this case. Anyway I see we have a... scout, might I ask what skills the others bring to this group?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 4, 2005)

Krog will hide among the ruins and observes the area as much as he can before his compagnion approaches the moathouse. 

OOC spot +5, hide +7


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 4, 2005)

Mithran said:
			
		

> Brar walks up to Hedwan and say's quietly "I thought it would be best if Caine did the talking most people seem to have a better reaction to him than to my self, perhaps I was wrong in this case. Anyway I see we have a... scout, might I ask what skills the others bring to this group?"




Giving the gnome a once over, "that one, apparently can read a map," gesturing at Chatrilon, "and you seem to know the half-elf, Tanya and her animal companion are as close to a priest we're generally willing to tolerate, and myself, I do a bit of this and that really.  And if you want to tell Krog that he should let Caine do the talking, go right ahead, better yet, give Caine the opportunity."  Hedwan grins amusedly and then looks up at Krog, "anything interesting?"


----------



## Mithran (Feb 4, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

"Oh, I meant I thought it would be best if Caine did the talking when we met you." Brar grins "For my self I am a druid like your friend there I would guess judging by here companion" Brar smiles at the wolf.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 4, 2005)

Caine, bored, finds a nice tree and rock to put his feet upon and lays down, idly staring up at the sky. "Redithor, have you ever heard this one? Truthfully, I don't understand a lick of it, but I thought it was beautiful at the time." He starts singing sad dirge, in strange language, that evokes images of fallen greatness and sorrowful mothers.

After about half a minute he pauses as he notes Redithor's discomfort, and both Krog's and Chatrilon's glares. "What? Am I doing something wrong?" he asks. 

A look of concentration crosses his face. "Oh yes, I remember now... _you no makee big noisee when Krog sneakee_." He smiles cheerfully. "Sorry, I forgot."  He snaps his mouth shut and plasters a good-natured smile on his face and goes back to staring at the clouds.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 4, 2005)

Krog do not pay attention to the completly clueless bard and continue to focus on the inside of the moathouse.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 4, 2005)

Krog:[sblock] Watching the moathouse courtyard provides nothing new. There doesn't seem to be any movement with in it, and it is too hard to see within the broken down door at the opposite end to make out any kind of details beyond the brown smear and the dull grey stones.[/sblock]

Redithidoor looks to Caine and nods with a smile, though he still looks a bit on edge. He looks like he wants to say something, but a glare from the currently pacing Chatrilon seems to quiet the young minstrel. The other man is simply pacing back and forth in front of the large and dented gate, glancing up to Krog every few moments before glaring across the rest of them.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 4, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

Kali has been scampering around the general area sniffing everything in sight looking for something interesting. Brar whistles and Kali comes running over "Chatrillion you should relax and stop glaring what is the point of that?" Brar turns and say's something to Kali and he lies down on the ground behind Brar "If something happens it happens, nothing you wearing a trail into the ground is going to do about that" with that Brar lies down using Kali as a pillow and closes his eyes.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 6, 2005)

Krog will climb back down, he looks at the blabber mouth bard with his croocked eye ready to jump on him if he makes another stupid comment and head for the front door.

As he is about 10 feet in front of it, he kneel on the ground and start searching for any type of track he could find. 

OOC track feat, survival +6 (+8 magical beast)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 6, 2005)

Krog:[sblock]There doesn't seem to be any kin of tracks in the muddied path beyond what your group has made...especially Chatrilon from his pacing.[/sblock]


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 6, 2005)

Krog picks his greatsword in one hand and with the other he quickly opens the door. As soon as the door open, he will slam against a wall for cover. He will then, staying hidden as much as possible, peek an eye inside.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 6, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

Brar's eyes come open and he looks about "Ah I see our 'scout' has returned" Brar looks at Hedwan "What pray tell is he doing?"


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 6, 2005)

Hedwan brazen laugh titters out, like a child crying and laughing admist breaking glass, "he seems to be advancing, get your skygazing friend, we shall follow."  The gnome then walks up to Krog, looking up at the half-orc, "paranoia, I like that."  Calling over to Chatrilon and the others, "let us be on then, standing at the gates mulling over what to do next hardly seems entertaining anymore."


----------



## Mithran (Feb 6, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

Brar stands up "Caine it appears we are moving forward at last come" Brar walks at the back of the group as a rear guard. As Brar get's to the point where Krog looked for tracks he try's to determain what tracks the warrior might have seen.

OOC: survival +9 I think


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 6, 2005)

AMG, can we assume that during that lull time when Caine was staring into the sky and such things that Hedwan plopped down for half an hour to make sure he had all his spells memorized?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 6, 2005)

((Ferrix, that's fine. Considering that Krog is taking his time and being careful, half an hour is okay. ))

*Krog:*[sblock]The door opens quietly to reveal a large, open air chamber. It was probably not always open to the air, as the roof looks to have collapsed some time ago. There seem to be a couple of hallways to your left and right in the diamond shaped chamber, but that doesn't catch your attention.

What does is in the very back of the large room, against a wall and on top of a pile of rubble. Seemingly sleeping, is a fairly large blue coloured Dragon. It also happens to be the spot where the brown smear ends.[/sblock]

*Others:*

Chatrilon seems to perk up slightly at the mention of moving on, though there is still an obvious nervousness about him. After Hedwan's words, he looks around a moment, then nods and leads the group to the large gate. It takes some group effort, but they managed to get it open, revealing a large, open courtyard of cobblestone. There is grass and weeds growing everywhere, but of note is the is a large brown smear across the center that leads up a small set of stairs to a now-open doorway.

Standing at the edge of the doorway, you can see Krog...and inside, a faint blueish colour.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 7, 2005)

Krog turns towards the other putting his right index in front of his mouth and waving down with his left hand.

Krog will try to head back to his compagnion, as silently as he can. Once he gets there he will whispers to Hedwan "A large Dragon with Blue scale in there, what do we do" Krog keep an eye on the funny signing human ready to cut his throat if he opens it too loud.

move silently +7


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 7, 2005)

Hedwan grins, he whispers back to Krog, "well, we could have the human check it out."  The gnome smiles, there's always something odd about that smile.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 7, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

Brar moves up and whispers "So?, what's in there?"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 7, 2005)

"Ah good, moving at last." Caine stands up and stretches, swinging his arms and popping his joints to get the kinks out. "Thank you Friend-Brar. I feared I might lose myself in that coffee-kettle shaped cloud up there. Reminds me much of home. We used to drink coffee at least 3 times a day. Heh, once I remember my dad..." he trails off when he finally notes Krog's glare. 

He then pantomimes shutting his mouth and sewing it shut before giving Krog a winning smile and a thumb's up.

_Hmm... the moathouse eh? I think I remember something about it..._ (OOC: Bardic Knowledge +4 check: the Moathouse near the village of Hommlet).

Seeing Krog draw his weapon and the brown smear... _By the thousand djinns of Fer'sharid... has some great animal defacated?_ He makes his way over to inpect the smear. He draws his shortbow and twings the string a few times as he walks. _It seems as if the big orc is expecting trouble... oh dear. I hope it's something small... goblins perhaps. Then again, he is an orc... maybe there are some elves here!_  he thinks happily.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 9, 2005)

Krog smiles back at the gnome, the idea of seeing the big mouth human cut in half by the dragon jaws is somehow very appealing, but killing the beast is even more. 

"I can hack, hedwan do you have any kind of magic that could help us here, what about you ? Pointing the druid, he then turns towards the human and looks at his short bow "I hope you can bring more than that ridiculous bow to our attack"


----------



## Mithran (Feb 9, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

Brar looks at the big orc as if he's waiting for something "That depends on what we are fighting"

OOC: If I somehow should know what we are fighting cancel this.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 9, 2005)

*Hedwan, (21/21hp, AC 17)*

Hedwan nods to Krog, "I may have some means at my disposal," glancing at Brar, "a blue dragon resides in there, and we might as well tease it a bit." The gnome grins and mutters a pair of arcane words, "loricatus veneficus", drawing in the air a single arcane rune and then miming the donning of a gauntlet.









*OOC:*


Casting Mage Armor, 4 hour duration, +4 armor bonus to AC






*
Spells Prepared:*
_0-level(DC 14):_ Silent Image*, Silent Image*, Ventriloquism*, Read Magic, Acid Splash
_1-level(DC 15):_ Minor Image*, Minor Image*, Mage Armor, Charm Person, Enlarge Person
_2-level(DC 16):_ Major Image*, Invisibility*, Scorching Ray


----------



## Mithran (Feb 9, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

"Ahh very well then, come here Krog" assuming Krog comes near enough to the little gnome he begins casting a spell "Ursus grish tau" Brar's right hand begins to look a bit like a bears paw then he claps both hands together and touchs Krog to transfer the spell to him.

OOC: Bears Endurance in case no one guessed


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 10, 2005)

Caine:[sblock]You know that once, many years ago, the moathouse was a front for some kind of evil threatening the area around Hommlet. You do not know, or can't remember, the details of that, though.[/sblock]

Redithidoor peaks around the others to try and see inside the door, looking worried...for good reason, of course. But Chatrilon has a look of disbelief on his face, keeping his voice low but hissing at Krog, _"Dragon?! There shouldn't be a Dragon in there!!"_


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 10, 2005)

Krog answers back Chatrilion,"Like you two clowns didn't know"

He then turns towards the two gnome. "I say we sneak in and dish out everything we got while it sleeps" says Krog obviously very proud of his simple and straight forward plan.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 10, 2005)

"There isn't _a Dragon_, there's a blue dragon, if you want to be correct about it. If you're just going to stand there and whine about it, whine louder so the blue dragon will eat you and shut you up."  Hedwan looks at the human, "now, we're going to have a _little chat_ with the blue dragon and mend some fences or something like that. If you want no part of it, well, we'll get to that won't we, but just think of the immeasureable treasure a dragon would have? Must be something pretty important. If you want something to bolster your spirit and strengthen your resolve, I have something that might do the trick."

Nodding to Krog, "before we get that far, I can enlarge you to the size of an ogre but only for a short time."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 10, 2005)

_Ancient evils once resided here eh?_ He glances over at Brar, Krog, & Hedwan. He notes Chatrilon & Redithor's look of disbelief and fear. Brar casts a spell an Caine considers trying to identify it. After a few seconds though, the spell is over and he decides that it wasn't really worth the effort anyway. 

_Hmm... must not be elves... too bad. I always got along well with them... and the women are generally pretty good looking. A bit skinny though._ He finally arrives at the stain and regards intently. After a few seconds a light-bulb pops on in his head and he kneels down to start scratching in the dirt. When he finishes he looks quite pleased. He beams as he makes his way over to the others; contentment and pride evident in his every movement.

In the dirt, next to the stain, letters are scratched into the dirt. Let all men shake in their boots and all women loosen the laces of thier bodices... for Caine walks among you like a djinn amonst mortals.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 10, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

"Alright so are we going to go in there or stand around out here?"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 11, 2005)

Caine approches the others in high spirits. He gives Hedwan and Chatrilon an light punch on the arm. "So what are we doing? I see that you're casting spells... are there goblins in there?"


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 11, 2005)

"Goblins, sure, why don't you lead the way.  Though if you start singing and dancing and you'll do so right to your grave when the dragon grows tired of your wailing."  Hedwan reloads the light crossbow used earlier, then says, "now, try not to bungle everything and kill us all.  Krog, lead the way."


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 11, 2005)

As the bard starts talking about goblin Krog stands up, visibely on the edge of bursting. _"That's it, this one is going down"_ As he is about to draw his great sword to end the useless life of the human


			
				Hedwan said:
			
		

> Krog, lead the way



Hedwan comment helps him remember his priority. He finishes drawing his sword still looking at the human but turns towards the building where the dragon is sleeping. 

He quickly nods at the other gnome. "Thanks"
OOC mov sil/hide +7


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 11, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> As the bard starts talking about goblin Krog stands up, visibely on the edge of bursting.



Caine regard the half-orc with idle amusement, oblivious to his potential danger. "Ahh, Brar. I am thinking that this one must really be needing to control his passions. ...so much violence. I think perhaps he needs the attentions of a fine young woman. I'll see what I can do to help him in that regard when we get back to town... hopefully we'll find some money or something 'cause it's really going to cost something with his djinn-cursed visage." he remarks quietly.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> "Goblins, sure, why don't you lead the way. Though if you start singing and dancing and you'll do so right to your grave when the dragon grows tired of your wailing."  Hedwan reloads the light crossbow used earlier, then says, "now, try not to bungle everything and kill us all.



"Ah... that is to say... I am a capable skirmisher, but not really trained for leading an attack. I have seen the great blues of my desert homeland, and I fear for our survival. Yet and still, were I to decide that discretion be the better part of valor, on this particular day, the djinn-spawned fiend would likely hunt me down after it finished feasting on your bones." He looks slyly at the half-orc as he sneaks towards the door and lowers his voice again. "You gnomes might do well to remember that our rather large friend may be just big enough to fill a small dragon's stomache... that may be the only we we leave this cursed place."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 11, 2005)

The young, and still noticeably jittery, Elf Redithidoor drops back next to Caine, whispering quietly, _"...M-maybe its not the best idea to provoke um...Krog?"_

It looks as if he was going to say something else, but is silenced by the realization that they are moving closer to the doorway into the open-aired building. Inside, directly opposite the now-open door, all of you can see the blue coloured, reptilian form of a sleeping Dragon. Its head is resting on the floor facing the door, as if it is simply waiting for someone to walk in. However, the Dragon is not very large at all. At least, nothing comparable to the stories of great Dragons. This one seems to be about the size of Krog...if Krog was Dragon-shaped, of course.

As you get closer, there is a sharp exhale from the creature the blows up a good amount of dust from the floor. It shifts slightly, tail flopping against the wall before going silent again.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 11, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

Brar follows Krog next to Hedwan in the line as quietly as possible with Kali in tow.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 11, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The young, and still noticeably jittery, Elf Redithidoor drops back next to Caine, whispering quietly, "...M-maybe its not the best idea to provoke um...Krog?"



"Who's provoking Krog? I'm just stating the obvious... utter pragmatism. That dragon is about the same size as our orc-blooded friend."  He looks the young bard in the eye with a sad expression on his face. "...when facing djinn and thier spawn, I don't hold a lot of faith in mortals, though I will do my part. But when we fail, _and we will one day_, I don't have to be the fastest... I just have to be faster than my companions. Survival, my friend, is the ultimate reward... Life, the ultimate treasure. Remember that."

As Krog and Brar tip-toe around the sleeping dragon, Caine nocks an arrow and sights the great beast... hoping to time his arrow to fly just as Krog strikes the sleeping dragon. "...and may the spirits of those who came before forgive me for this folly." he mutters to himself.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 11, 2005)

Whispering "Hedwan, you talk about a spell giving me the size of a ogre, I think it's the time.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 11, 2005)

Nodding, Hedwan gestures toward Krog and intones "hominis augeo" while blowing a stream of iron powder from an outstretched palm, which drifts outward and encircles the half-orc, the half-orc that was once taller than most humans towers even higher like an ogre.









*OOC:*


Enlarge Person on Krog, 4 minute duration; Increases size to Large (10 ft' reach, 10 ft' space, -1 to hit and ac, other bonuses), +2 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity







*(Illusionist) Spells Prepared:*
_0-level(DC 14):_ Silent Image*, Silent Image*, Ventriloquism*, Read Magic, Acid Splash
_1-level(DC 15):_ Minor Image*, Minor Image*, Mage Armor, Charm Person, Enlarge Person
_2-level(DC 16):_ Major Image*, Invisibility*, Scorching Ray


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 11, 2005)

Krog, still a bit dissoriented by his new size, focus all his inner energy and let everything goes, he charges like an enraged animal on the dragon. (He will uses his 10' reach, to benefit from an AoO when the dragon will counter attack.)

New and Improved Krog (Raging, Enlarged and Bear's endurance)
str 24, Con 22, Dex 12 , For +10, Reflex +4, Will +3, Hp 51 
Greatsword+1  +13(+4BAB+7strength+1magic-1size+2charge) 3d6+11 19/20x2 10' reach

AC 13 (+5armor+1dex-1size-2 rage) Oups the dragon better falls quickly.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 12, 2005)

((Krog's attack is a 19. He actually missed.))

Krog charges in, following the brown stain across the half-open chamber straight for the sleeping Dragon. He has a quick moment to see one eye open in a surprised fashion before swinging the heavy sword down at the waking reptile. But Krog's strike hits nothing but the cobblestone floor, creating a loud noise and a bright spark as it just barely misses taking off the very surprised looking Dragon's head.

((We're going to jump into Initiative now. Krog 14. Hedwan 6. Brar 7. Caine 18. Chatrilon and Redithidoor 5. Dragon 17. Puts the order at Caine, Dragon, Krog, Brar, Hedwan, then our two NPCs[note the Tanya has been faded out of the game for simplicity's sake]. Currently, only Krog is actually in the opening chamber, with everyone else at the doorway or in it. We're going to try this without a map for the moment.

So...actions?))


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 13, 2005)

Hedwan curses and says "spread out and keep moving," meanwhile dodging for cover and chanting "igneus telum", pointing at the dragon a bolt of fire leaps to strike the creature.









*OOC:*


One ray, Ranged Touch Attack +5, 4d6 Fire damage, no save, no SR







(Illusionist) Spells Prepared:
0-level(DC 14): Silent Image*, Silent Image*, Ventriloquism*, Read Magic, Acid Splash
1-level(DC 15): Minor Image*, Minor Image*, Mage Armor, Charm Person, Enlarge Person
2-level(DC 16): Major Image*, Invisibility*, Scorching Ray


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 13, 2005)

"The fool, did he actually think that a djinn-spawn would be so easy to kill?" Perhaps I can remind him of what true heroism is... if he can take a hint from a song.

Caine begins singing part of an epic dwarven ballad that he learned a few years back at the beginning of his mercenary training. It details the final battle of a fallen dwarven paladin, trying to redeem himself by holding a portal against a tribe of goblin barbarians. All his allies feel oddly inspired (_Inspire Courage_).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 13, 2005)

((Everyone gets +1 to saves vs. fear/charm and on attack/damage rolls from Caine's Inspire Courage.))

As Caine's song echoes through the open chamber, the Dragon is up and on its feet, eyes locking on the very large form of Krog. With a ferocious roar, the small(for a Dragon at least) creature dives forward at Krog, teeth first.

((Five foot step doesn't provoke an AoO...so, Dragon is full attacking Krog. Bite attack is a 32. That definitely hits and Krog takes 6 damage. Followed by two claw attacks...the first is a 28. Hits and deals 5 damage. Second is a 23. Another hit, and another 7 damage to Krog. Last it gets two wing attacks...first is a 31. Hits and that's 5 more damage. Last attack is a 32. Yet another hit, but only 2 more damage.

That's a total of 25 damage to Krog.))

In a vicious and blindly fast few seconds, the Dragon lashes out at the large Half-Orc. The size difference, however, doesn't seem to intimidate the blue coloured Dragon as it latches onto Krog's leg with its teeth, digging them in deeply. The Dragon's two front claws reach up to hold Krog from struggling, but gripping his legs and digging in along with the teeth. The two small wings bat at Krog's upper body, keeping him reacting for the moment before the Dragon pulls back and roars again.

((Waiting on actions from Krog and Brar...))


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 14, 2005)

Suddenly Krog remembers what that human blabber mouth said a few minutes ago. _"I don't have to be the fastest, I just have to be faster than my compagnion. Obviously this one is too strong for me. I don't see why I should die here today"_

Krog quickly withdraws from the area. (withdraw action, double move 80' feets away).


----------



## Mithran (Feb 14, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

Brar makes some growling noises to Kali (signaling him to attack) and run's to the dragon's left. (Hopefully towards some cover)

If there are any plants near the dragon for the spell Brar will cast entangle centered behind the dragon so as not to hit Krog.

If there are no plants for the spell Brar will throw a dart instead.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 14, 2005)

OOC I will slightly modify my action

Krog carefully thinks, _"The slowest is the unlucky one. The druid can probably change in a bird or other quick animal, that leave Hedwan and the damn human._

Krog rushes on hedwan, grab him by one hand and put him on his shoulder.

OOC Only if he agrees of course.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 14, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

OOC: as it seem's the other are going into a full scale retreat I think Brar will change his tactics. 

While the others are (hopefully) distracting the dragon Brar will run for one of the nearby rooms. (Kali follows, of course)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 14, 2005)

_ ...the big lummox! the song is about heroism and courage in the face of certain death... not fleeing before an obviously superior enemy! Honestly, must I do everything myself?  Now, how do I get myself out of this situation with both arms attached?_

Caine doesn't let his outrage affect his song in any way.

_C'mon Redithor and Chatrilon, do something._

OOC: In case the italics don't make it obvious, Caine is thinking.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 14, 2005)

Krog retreats back to the entrance of the large chamber, picking up the smaller Hedwan in the process.

Brar looks around, seeing at least five openings in the room. Two are long hallways, one on the left and one on the right, both leading to multiple closed doors in various states of disrepair. Two others are simply openings that lead out of sight. The last opening is another door, right behind the Dragon. The nearest is the hallway to the right, which you head to quickly, seeing three different doors on opposite walls and an open room about a hundred feet own the hall.

((Hedwan casts Scorching Ray from Krog's shoulder...going to require a Concentration check to cast it because of the circumstances. Hedwan gets an 18 and passes the check...so, the Ranged Touch attack is a 17. That hits the Dragon and deals 17 Fire damage. And just a little note, Scorching Ray can be bypassed by SR.))

A bright red-orange ray of fire shoots out from Hedwan's finger. Krog feels the head of it next to his head, and they all see the ray collide head on with the angered Dragon, burning and scorching its face. The Dragon rears back slightly, shaking its head and roaring painfully, almost ending in a whimper.

Seeing the state of things, Redithidoor notches an arrow onto his short bow, before letting it loose at the injured Dragon. As the arrow flies out, the young Elf seems to have gained at least a bit more courage in his voice, despite his actual words, _"Perhaps we should be retreating?"_

((Redithidoor's attack is a 12. A miss.))

Chatrilon also pulls out a shortbow, standing his ground just near the entrance to the room. Before letting loose an arrow at the Dragon, he growls to the rest of you, _"Stand your ground! Stop running like cowards! Do you want to be killed from behind?!"_

((Chatrilon's attack is a 21. Just hits and deals 3 more damage. End of Round 1. Actions for Round 2?))


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 15, 2005)

_Well at least some of us know how to handle a threat._ Caine continues to sing his song of heroism and bravery. Simultaneously, he sights along his nocked arrow and lets it fly.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 15, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ((Hedwan casts Scorching Ray from Krog's shoulder...going to require a Concentration check to cast it because of the circumstances. Hedwan gets an 18 and passes the check...so, the Ranged Touch attack is a 17. That hits the Dragon and deals 17 Fire damage. And just a little note, Scorching Ray can be bypassed by SR.))




"Krog, put me down and get that other gnome to heal you."  Even if Krog doesn't put me down, Hedwan will draw the wand of magic missiles and make with the blasty-blast.

((Oops, must have been thinking of Melf's Acid Arrow; Magic Missile 1d4+1))


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 15, 2005)

Krog let Hedwan falls "Take good care of yourself buddy" on the ground and heads towards the other gnome for healing. 

OOC He will double move sheating his greatsword and switching to his bow.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 15, 2005)

((Caine's attack is a 15. Miss.))

The arrow goes high, bouncing off the already collapsed ceiling and falling uselessly behind the Dragon...which has turned towards Brar. It roars at the small Gnome before pouncing across the chamber, sharp-toothed jaw first.

((Dragon's attack against Brar is a 26. Hits and Brar takes 6 damage.))

The jaw clamps down on the Gnome's arm, biting deep and holding on for a short moment before letting go and roaring again. Its wings flare out and it arches its back as if to pounce on Brar again.

((Waiting on actions for Brar...))


----------



## Mithran (Feb 16, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

Brar moves back chants a few words and a mist comes into existance around him, then he moves further away from the dragon into the mist. Kali run's forward to attack the dragon.

OOC: Brar casts Obscuring mist centered so that it just barely reachs his original position (Covers Kali but not the dragon). Kali will full attack the dragon 2 claws +7 (1d2-1) bite +2 (1d3-1)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 17, 2005)

Krog turns around again, running towards Brar who has backed into a corridor...with the Dragon blocking the exit. Because of this, Krog is forced to halt his movement at the edge of the corridor to avoid running right into the still growling Dragon. A moment later, the Druid steps back and a thick mist clouds Krog's sight of the Gnome and his companion.

A more normal sounding growl sounds from the edge of the mist before Kali dives forward, claws lashing out at the Dragon.

((First claw attack is a 27. Critical hit. 2 damage. Second claw is a 16. Misses. Bite attack is an 8. Miss.

Also, Hedwan's magic missle hits[of course], and does 4 damage.))

The small badger pounced out of the thick mist, a claw lashing out and catching the Dragon across the snout. Though it doesn't leave anything more than a small mark, its easy to see at least an expression of hurt pride on the Dragon's face...which is slightly odd on a winged reptile.

Suddenly, a pale-blue coloured projectile streaks out from Hedwan's wand, shooting past Krog and slamming into the Dragon's side. The creature yelps oddly, and it seems to be more from surprise as the Dragon's head spins around, ignoring Krog and locking eyes with Hedwan.

Seeing the change of pace from retreat to attack, Redithidoor moves from his position flanking the door to closer to the center of the room. He lines up a better shot with his bow, trying his best to keep the much-larger Krog from getting hit just before letting the arrow loose.

((Redithidoor's attack is a 3. Horrible miss.))

The arrow goes high and to the right, and though it doesn't hit the Dragon, it thankfully flies to the other side of the Dragon than where Krog is standing. At the same time, Chatrilon was notching another arrow onto his shortbow, but he didn't move from his position near the exit. Calmly ignoring the hulking form of Krog, he lets the arrow loose at the Dragon's flank.

((Chatrilon's attack is a 14. Another miss...and that's the end of Round 2.))


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 17, 2005)

Krog now holding his bow fires twice at the dragon. Turning towards Brar he shouts. "Little men, If you want me to cut this thing in half I will need your healing magic"

Rapid shot
Comp LBow(str+4) +4/+4(+4/+4-1enlarge spell+1inspire courage)    2d6(enlarge spell)+4       20x3 110ft


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 17, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Krog now holding his bow fires twice at the dragon. Turning towards Brar he shouts. "Little men, If you want me to cut this thing in half I will need your healing magic"
> 
> Rapid shot
> Comp LBow(str+4) +3/+3(+4/+4-1enlarge spell)    2d6(enlarge spell)+4       20x3 110ft




Caine lets loose his arrow and draws his wand instead of nocking another arrow or moving. _Might as well keep the big lug on his feet. Brar looks trapped over there._

OOC: Krog forgot to factor in Caine's Inspire Courage +1 to his attack roll, I think.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 17, 2005)

Hedwan laughs since that got the dragon's attention, pointing the wand again another bolt of energy flies out at the dragon.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 17, 2005)

((Caine's attack is a 21. A hit, and it deals 6 damage.))

The arrow flies straight, catching the Dragon's right flank just before the tail begins. There is another loud yelp that turns into a roar from the creature as it looks around, almost in a panic as its eyes look at the many humanoids all around it. Its two eyes lock with Hedwan again, but the Dragon doesn't charge for him. Rearing back for a moment, it opened its mouth and with a roar, a long bolt of lightning shot out towards the Gnome.

((Ref save for half damage for Hedwan...a 20. He saves and only takes 14 damage. Down to 7hp for Hedwan.

As for Krog's attacks...since he's still large, going to assume he's far enough away to not provoke an AoO from the Dragon. So, his first shot is a 19. Misses. Second attack is a 24. Nearly a crit...but not. Still, the Dragon takes 12 more damage.))

As Hedwan barely avoids being shocked into a crisp, Krog lets loose two arrows at the Dragon. The first goes high, missing the Dragon as it was still pulling back from its attack on Hedwan. His second shot, however, nearly goes through the Dragon's neck. With a quick pulling up of its wing, though, the Dragon defends its neck and instead takes the blow through its outstretched wing.

((Waiting on Brar...))


----------



## Mithran (Feb 17, 2005)

*Brar (Druid)*

Brar will throw a dart at the dragon. Kali will continue his mighty attacks against the dragon ( )

OOC: Hmm I need to work on posting at the right time of day or something


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 18, 2005)

Hedwan shaking off the tingling feeling makes for double cover behind the door, peeking out he'll make with the blasty-blast again.









*OOC:*


slight change from my previous post which was before I got crisped


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 20, 2005)

((Brar's dart throw is an 8. Misses badly. 
Kali's first claw attack is a 22. Hits and deals 1 damage. Second claw is a 17. Miss.  Bite attack is a 12. Another miss.
And Hedwan's magic missile hits, of course, dealing another 2 damage.))

The dart that Brar throws flies high, as many of the arrows have already. But the little badger dives forward at the Dragon again, clawing pathetically at the reptile and at getting an annoyed growl out of the larger creature. Just as the Dragon looks like its about to swallow the small badger, another blue object strikes the creature's flank. It yelps at the force of the magic, spinning to glare at Hedwan for the second time. This time, the Dragon looks ready to just charge straight for him.

((Redithidoor's attack is a 23. Hits and deals 1 damage. Oooh.
Chatrilon's attack is a 23. Another hit, and another 4 damage.))

Two more arrows are loosed, and this time, they both strike the Dragon. Though the first glances off of the Dragon's hide, the arrow takes at least a small piece of Dragonhide with it as Chatrilon's arrow digs into the reptile's flank and sticks.

((Another round passed...))


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 20, 2005)

Krog will drop his bow, run , retake his greatsword and places himself between Hedwan and the dragon. Readying an action if the creature charges on him. (Hopping to get 2 attacks here, one for entering his square 10' and an AoO for leaving it.)

Greatsword+1 +13(+4BAB+7strength+1magic-1size+2charge) 3d6+11 19/20x2 10' reach

AC 13 (+5armor+1dex-1size-2 rage


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 20, 2005)

"Hold still for a mere second and I will be healing you... though it will not be much." Caine stops singing to use a wand on Krog (Cure Light Wounds). "_by the sacred winds of Salot_", he intones. Seeing some of Krog's wounds close, he then runs over to Hedwan and prepares to do the same.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 20, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

Brar hangs back and throws another dart since he can't really get past the thing to heal Krog.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 22, 2005)

((Caine heals Hedwan for 8HP. Brings Hedwan's current HP up to 15.))

As the wand sends waves of soothing blue through Hedwan's body, the Dragon charges, ignoring Krog, Chatrilon, Hedwan, and even Caine to go straight for Hedwan. But the Dragon's charge doesn't bring him close to the Gnome behind the door.

((Krog gets an AoO for the Dragon moving through his square[only 1 because Krog doesn't have Combat Reflexes]. Krog's attack is a 29. Hits and the Dragon takes 22 more damage.))

But as the Dragon charges past Krog, the Half-Orc swings his greatsword. The strike hits the Dragon hard, slicing off a large amount of scales across its spine and even a portion of its tail. Somehow, the Dragon doesn't even make a noise beyond an angered growl as it continues past Krog as if he wasn't even there, coming to a stop in front of Caine...who now stands between the Dragon and Hedwan.

((Actions for everyone else? Brar will have to move closer to attack the Dragon with his dart. Mostly want to know if Krog still plans to charge the Dragon...I assume yes, but want to make sure...besides, waiting on Hedwan's action for the latter end of the round anyway.))


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 22, 2005)

OOC Well I never said two AoO. If the dragon would have charge on Krog, then he would have got two attack:One initated by the ready action when he entered the 10' and an AoO when he left it.

Krog, Blood lusting to see the dragon looses pieces on his blow. He run throught the still flying pieces of scale. An emitting a low growl like an animal he charges GRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!

OOC
 Greatsword+1 +11(+4BAB+7strength+1magic-1size+2charge-2PA) 3d6+15 19/20x2 10' reach
AC 11 (+5armor+1dex-1size-2 rage-2 charge)

"Krog needs food" for those who remembers the video game Gauntlet


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 22, 2005)

Hedwan seeing the distinct anger in the eyes of the dragon apparently directed solely at the gnome draws something from a small pouch and tosses it into the air, as it drifts to the ground, Hedwan mutters arcane words, "ipse abeo," and seems to disappear from sight.









*OOC:*


Casting Invisibility on myself, duration 4 minutes, moving to hide myself behind an object which will obstruct line of effect. Hide +33 (+53 when not moving), Move Silently +5







Spells Prepared:
0-level(DC 14): Silent Image*, Silent Image*, Ventriloquism*, Read Magic, Acid Splash
1-level(DC 15): Minor Image*, Minor Image*, Mage Armor, Charm Person, Enlarge Person
2-level(DC 16): Major Image*, Invisibility*, Scorching Ray


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 22, 2005)

Caine's eyes bulge in fear. _You fool, this is what happens when you take up the adventurer's life. Now what have you gotten yourself into?_ Caine drops his wand and his bow (free actions), draws his scimitar (move action), and begins waving it in a defensive pattern (total defense (+4 AC) - standard action).


----------



## Mithran (Feb 22, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

Brar moves forword and rubs his hands together "natu pyras" and a little spark appears and grows into a sphere of flame right under the dragon.

OOC: Brar moves 20 feet forward and casts flaming sphere in the dragons square.
2d6 fire DC 16 ref negates


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 24, 2005)

((Krog's charge attack is a 20. Just barely misses.))

Though the Dragon had ignored Krog a moment earlier, it sidestepped slightly as his greatsword fell towards the reptile's back. The blade slammed into the cobblestone floor, creating a slight spark as it echoed loudly through the large chamber. 

((Dragon makes a Ref save to avoid damage from Brar's spell...Dragon gets a 28. Passes easily.))

Just as the Dragon avoided a strike from Krog's heavy sword, a single heat condensed into a sudden ball of flame. Quickly noticing this threat, the Dragon again sidestepped, this time back to where it had originally been and where there was now a large gash in the floor. The Dragon was growling loudly and in a strangely annoyed way just as it watched Hedwan disappear.

For a moment, it seemed to follow him as he moved to a hiding spot, but that ended quickly and the Dragon's attention soon turned to Caine, directly in front of him.

((Attack from Chatrilon is a 25. Hits and deals 3 more damage. Attack from Redithidoor is a natural 1. No way.))

Two arrows can be heard shooting from the two bows, though one hits the ground at Redithidoor's feet, bouncing off and nearly jumping back into the Elf's surprised face. Chatrilon's arrow, however, flies true and strikes the Dragon in the left flank, eliciting another roar from the creature, which it takes out on Caine by attacking the Bard viciously.

((Onto the next round...Caine's action is the total defense, so the Dragon is full attacking. Bite attack is a 21. Misses. First claw attack is a 27. Hits and deals 4 damage. Second claw attack is a 30. Another hit, and another 5 damage. First wing attack is a 17. Miss. Second wing attack is a 24, just hits and deals another 4 damage.

That's 13 total damage to Caine, bringing him down to 10hp.))

The small(for a Dragon, at least) reptile dives forward, teeth first, at Caine. And though he avoids them sinking into his leg, in another second, the Dragon rears up to chest level and slashes at him with both of its front claws, digging into his armor and leaving long cuts across Caine's chest. As the Dragon drops back onto all fours, its two wings whip out like large fans, though only one hits, batting Caine in the face roughly.

((Actions for everyone else...?))


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 24, 2005)

Krog continue to relentlessy attack the creature. Now in a complete stage of Rage, a single thing in his mind _"He's gonna get it"_

Greatsword+1 +11(+4BAB+7strength+1magic-1size) 3d6+11 19/20x2 10' reach
AC 13 (+5armor+1dex-1size-2 rage)


----------



## Mithran (Feb 24, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

Brar moves over to Krog and casts cure light wounds on him. (Letting the sphere stay in the dragons square for now)


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 24, 2005)

Hedwan surveys the situation and the surroundings from his invisible vantage looking for an adequate spot to place an illusionary double to distract the dragon.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 25, 2005)

((Krog's attack is a 21. Just hits and deals 14 more damage to the Dragon.

Brar's Cure spell heals 9hp for Krog. Brings him up to 35hp.

Dragon makes another Ref save against the Flaming Sphere. This time it gets a 12. Fails and takes 9 more damage. And the Dragon goes down...))

Krog's sword strikes the Dragon across the back, cutting off a good portion of its tail in a loud crack. The Dragon yelps and roars, spinning to pounce the large Half-Orc, completely forgetting the sphere of flame next to him. The spin brings the Dragon into the flame, which consumes the reptile's body in a second, getting one last roar of pain before the Dragon collapses to the cobblestone floor.

After a momentary silence, Redithidoor mumbles, _"Its...its...dead?"_


----------



## Mithran (Feb 25, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

Brar looks back towards the sphere of flame and guides it away from the dragon and walks over to the dragon leans down and checks to see if it is alive still.

OOC: Heal +9?.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 26, 2005)

Invisible Hedwan moves from the hiding place and examines the dragon grinning at the groups efforts.  "Well done," the disembodied voice says.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 26, 2005)

Krog steps on the dragon holding his two handed sword with two hand (one on the blade the other on the handle) and shouts at the sky a victory cry.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 26, 2005)

"Never did I think that we could defeat so mighty a beast." Caine looks at Krog with admiration. "My very ugly companion. Should you be needing anything, you have but to ask I will be at your side."

Turning to Brar, "Have you any healing magics left my friend? If not, then I can use my wand should any of you need further healing."  (OOC: Caine will expend enough charges from his want to get everyone healed to within a handful of thier maximum hit points).


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 26, 2005)

"It may be to our advantage not to exhaust our resources so quickly.  We would be better served by resting I believe.  Also, dragons usually have hordes, and although this one seemed to have only set himself up here recently, I believe it may benefit us to search the area."  Hedwan laughs that tittering shattering laugh like a child playing amongst broken glass, disembodied it is even more unnerving than before.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 26, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

Brar nods at Hedwan's words "If we are indeed going to rest I do have another spell I can use to heal one of you, nature will replenenish me after we rest anyway."


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 27, 2005)

Krog goes down from the dragon, slowly calming down. He sits on the dragon body for a few minute catching his breath. 

(Rage end, he is back to 27hp then 19hp when the bears endurance will end)

Krog touched by the human comment pretends to ignore his remark. He turns towards Brar "Thanks little man for your healing magic."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 27, 2005)

((So what's the plan with healing/etc?))

Though you don't see any kind of hoard, behind where the Dragon was sleeping you see a door and two bodies. They look to have been chewed on for a while. One of them is male, wearing ochre coloured robes that are shredded and smeared with blood. Over his body, lies a mace. The smear that you followed into the chamber ends at his body. Behind that body lies the corpse of a woman, who wears black, studded leather armor, and has a sword and bow next to her.

Chatrilon slings his bow over his shoulder before stepping over to inspect the Dragon's corpse. He then quietly steps over to the two other corpses, looking over them for a long time in silence.

((Map attached to give you a better idea of the set up. Excuse the crudeness of the blacked out sections. Hallway 8 is where Brar backed up to.))


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 27, 2005)

Hedwan will search the two bodies, procuring anything that seems fitting, seeing the various item he intones a simple spell and further examines the items.

Casting Detect Magic


----------



## Mithran (Feb 27, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

"You are quite welcome Krog. I suggest we look around a bit more and then rest for the night, what do the rest of you think?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 28, 2005)

Searching the woman's body, Hedwan finds a longsword, shortbow, twelve or so arrows in a beat up quiver, thirteen gold buried in a pocket of the studded leather armor, and three jade coloured gems with the gold. Around her neck, dangles a black iron triangle with an upside-down yellow Y inscribed within.

On the man's corpse, he finds the mace which is layed out on top of him, a single scroll, twenty four more gold, and a lilac mask that is hidden under the robes. In a pocket, he has the same iron triangle symbol as the woman.

*Hedwan:*[sblock]The bow, mace, and scroll all eminate faint magical auras.[/sblock]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 1, 2005)

Mithran said:
			
		

> "You are quite welcome Krog. I suggest we look around a bit more and then rest for the night, what do the rest of you think?"




"That sounds like an excellent idea Brar. I am thinking that with a dragon in here, this place is quite being safe for resting. What do the rest of  you think?" Caine slaps his hands together. "Shall we go and look for the dragon's horde then? How do you suppose we should distribute the piles and piles of gold? A share each? Half a share for each of us and half a share for a group fund for restorative magics, wagons... ressurections... etcetra?"

OOC: What are everyone's hit point situations?
Caine expends a third (and a fourth if anything less than a 5 is rolled for the Cure spell) from his wand in order to heal himself.



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Chatrilon slings his bow over his shoulder before stepping over to inspect the Dragon's corpse. He then quietly steps over to the two other corpses, looking over them for a long time in silence.



"Chatrilon... are you feeling all right? Have you determined the best way to remove the material wealth from those bodies? Why so somber man? Do you know these two unfortunates..." his voice fades to a scared whisper. "...do they require special burial rights? My homeland is rife with tales of improperly buried dead men wandering the deserts by night..."


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 1, 2005)

Krogs turns towards the human. 
_"What is this mumbo jumbo about "group" share"_
"I want my share, end of story, but I will be willing to help you pay for any curative magic or transportations. I Don't trust others to manage my money"

On that Krog starts investigating the nort-estern towers, he approaches silently and put his ear on the door listening for any sounds coming from inside

OOC Krog is at 19/35 Hp but is too proud to ask the human for help. move sil/hide +7;listen +6;spot +5


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 1, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Krogs turns towards the human.
> _"What is this mumbo jumbo about "group" share"_
> "I want my share, end of story, but I will be willing to help you pay for any curative magic or transportations. I Don't trust others to manage my money"



"A common practice amongst mercenary bands. Later on, should you get really banged up and should the rest of of not have the money to help heal you, we simply draw on our joint share to get you healed. Or, should we need a specific item that will benefit the group as a whole, then we purchase it out of the group fund. And should any of us want to leave the group, we take a full share of whatever is in the group fund with us."

"But if you want to manage your own money, that's understandable." He smiles.


----------



## Mithran (Mar 1, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

Brar walks up to Caine and in a low voice say's "Perhaps we should have a group fund just for the two of us then as it still seem's like a good plan" Brar walks over behind Krog and waits for him to decide the door is safe.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 1, 2005)

"I speak of scrolls and wands of transportation magics, of healing magics, and of masking magics. Things that we all benefit from. It would seem unfair to make friend-Brar spend his shares on healing magics intended for use by all."

"Very well Brar, if it is to be you and I exclusively I still think it's a good idea. Wizards tend to be smart though, perhaps our currently non-existant gnome magicker, Hedwan, might agree with us."


----------



## Mithran (Mar 2, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

Brar walks back towards Caine again "Perhaps he will." Brar looks around a bit "I will go check the rooms down this hall" Brar say's while pointing to the hall he previously went down. Brar will listen at the first door on the right in the hall. If he doesn't hear anything at the door he'll look in the room for anything of value. Brar will continue on like that until he's searched all the rooms connected to that hall.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 2, 2005)

"A novel practice indeed, it may well suit us," Hedwan says.  "Let's see... for straight valuables we have thirty-seven gold, this lilac mask, and three jade gems.  Of the rest, the shortbow, this scroll and the mace here possess more than mere material properties."  Invisible eyes look at the two tag-alongs, Chatrilon and Redithidoor.  _What to do about those two...

_Picking up the scroll, Hedwan intones another simple incantation, "recito verbum", he examines it more closely.









*OOC:*


At 15 of 21 hp.

With 6 (if we include the tag-alongs)
That's 6gp per, with 1gp left over.
Then we've got three gems, mask, scroll, shortbow and mace.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 3, 2005)

*Krog:*

The door behind the two corpses in the northeast corner is battered and broken. From a couple of the marks across it and the frame, it looks to have once been barred shut. Despite the horrible shape of the door, you cannot see anything through the cracks. You also can't hear anything on the other side.

*Brar:*

Leaning against the old wooden door in the southern corridor, you hear nothing on the other side. Though off down the hall you can hear the sound of water running.

*Everyone:*

Redithidoor follows Krog, staying close behind the Half-Orc but at the same time trying to stay out of the way. He doesn't say anything, though, and just stands back with his bow ready...just in case.

Chatrilon gives Caine a cross look, grumbling something about thinking he had recognized one of the bodies. After a moment, he kneels down next to the bodies(oblivious to the invisible Hedwan next to him) and snaps off the small amulet around the woman's corpse. He looks it over with a concerned look on his face, then pockets it without a word.

Getting back up onto his feet, he says quietly, and probably more to himself, _"That creature wasn't here a week ago..."_

((Caine: You heal yourself of 2hp with the first charge. Since it was a low roll, you expend a second charge and this one heals you of 5 more hp. 7hp total is healed.

Hedwan: Examines more closely? I'm assuming you're using Spellcraft in conjuction with Detect Magic to tell the school, etc, but my mind is fried at the moment, so I want to make sure.))


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 3, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Chatrilon gives Caine a cross look, grumbling something about thinking he had recognized one of the bodies.
> 
> ((Caine: You heal yourself of 2hp with the first charge. Since it was a low roll, you expend a second charge and this one heals you of 5 more hp. 7hp total is healed.




(OOC: Ouch, poor rolls, Caine will expend a 5th charge from his wand to heal himself).

"Sorry Chatrilon, I meant no offense. Ay! That djinni-spawns wounds refuse to heal themselves..." he mutters as he uses his wand, yet again. "Next time I must be needing to purchase a stronger wand."


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 3, 2005)

Krog opens the door slowly and silently keeping an eyes on what's inside.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 3, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Hedwan: Examines more closely? I'm assuming you're using Spellcraft in conjuction with Detect Magic to tell the school, etc, but my mind is fried at the moment, so I want to make sure.))




Casting read magic, guess I forgot to put that into my post with all the thought of divying up treasure.  It let's me decipher it without having to make a spellcraft check.


----------



## Mithran (Mar 3, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

Brar moves towards what sounds like the source of the water. (Not through any doors just to the point in the hall that he can hear the water best from.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 5, 2005)

*Krog:*[sblock]The broken door swings open slowly, nearly breaking in half in the process. The twenty foot by twenty foot room has its walls covered in tattered and torn ebon tapestries. The floor is littered with debris from smashed wooden furniture. A broken shield, the a weapon haft and at least a couple of dirtied skulls are also littered throughout the wreckage. The southeast end of the room has collapsed, though the heavy stone pieces still prevent easy egress to the swamp outside.[/sblock]

*Brar:*[sblock]The hallway ends in a large, open, thirty five foot wide, twenty foot deep room. The southeast corner of this room is completely collapsed, now nothing more than a pile of stone rubble. You can see straight through to the murky moat water outside, and the entire room has a humid and damp feel to it.

Amongst the rubble near that corner, you can see an odd shape...it is small, and almost the same colour as the damp rocks. The only thing that catches your eye is a soft rising and falling of the greyish colour.[/sblock]

*Caine:*[sblock]The fifth charge heals 7hp.[/sblock]

*Hedwan:*[sblock]The scroll is a scroll of _Cure Light Wounds_.[/sblock]


----------



## Mithran (Mar 6, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

Brar walks quietly out of the room and back to the others.

OOC: Move silent


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 6, 2005)

Krog starts to investigate the room for anything useful

Search +1


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 7, 2005)

*Krog:*[sblock]You find nothing but rubble and broken weapons.[/sblock]

*Brar:*

Upon returning to the main chamber, you find Chatrilon pacing again, back and forth across the stone floor and thinking hard about something. He catches your eye and gives you a half glare, _"I take it there's nothing there. Like I said, this place is empty of anything but junk."_


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 7, 2005)

Krog goes back joining the others.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 7, 2005)

Hedwan beckons Brar over and hands him the scroll, "you may find this useful, it's a minor healing scroll, I have no use for it."  Hedwan will then return to the corpse and search for one of those odd amulets again, hoping to perhaps investigate the odd symbol later.  Since no has seemingly claimed any of the other items, the gnome will begin to pack the smaller ones away (gems, mask).


----------



## Mithran (Mar 7, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

"Sorry to dissapoint you Chatrillion but I believe there may be a creature in the room I looked in, I came back to get someone else to come just in case."



> "you may find this useful, it's a minor healing scroll, I have no use for it."




Brar nods "Thank you, this may prove useful"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 9, 2005)

_"I can...I can go with you,"_ Redithidoor volunteered to Brar, looking past him to the room at the end of the hallway, _"What did you ah...see?"_

Chatrilon was still kneeling near the two bodies, and carefully gave Hedwana slow look, speaking very slowly and in a low voice,_"Do you recognize that symbol?"_


----------



## Mithran (Mar 10, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

"I'm not sure exactly it was pretty small, the main thing I noticed is that it seemed to be breathing. Let's go get a closer look Redithedoor" Brar walks back to the room checking to make sure Redi is following.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 11, 2005)

OOC is Krog around the other now?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 14, 2005)

Caine wanders over, spinning is wand over his fingers. "What else do our now-dead friends have on them Hedwan? Anything interesting?"

Upon hearing Chatrilon's question to Hedwan he leans over the man's shoulder and looks down at the symbol. (OOC: Bardic Knowledge +4?) "I may be able to remember something about this, but maybe not. Everything, as they say, is written on the sand."



			
				Brar said:
			
		

> "Sorry to dissapoint you Chatrillion but I believe there may be a creature in the room I looked in, I came back to get someone else to come just in case."




Caine draws his sword. "I will come with you my friend. These people be doing nothing at this time." He smiles and looks around. "Where did our large sneaky warrior friend go off to?"


----------



## Mithran (Mar 15, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

"I don't know, let's go see what's in that room though" Brar walks off towards the room he saw the shape in.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 16, 2005)

Caine follows, sword and wand in hand.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 16, 2005)

((Sorry about the lack of me for a few days. The Matrix Online had me...but the Beta is over and I'm back now. 

Yes, Krog is back.))

*Caine:*[sblock]You can't figure out what the symbol is, and don't remember any references to anything similar.[/sblock]

Redithidoor, Caine, and and Brar walk back to the room at the south end of the hallway. The room looks the same as when Brar left it. Moldy, muggy, and with the southeastern corner crumbled to the point where the moat is seeping in slightly. Looking back in the direction that Brar had seen movement before is nothing...nothing but the same cobbletone floor covered with a bit of mold and more than just a bit of water.

Back in the main hall, as Krog returns from the northern door he is confonted by Chatrilon. The human gives Krog a sharp look and raises an eyebrow, speaking in his usual gruff, scratchy voice, _"Find anything back there?"_


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 16, 2005)

Hedwan looks at the others, shrugging, picks up the shortbow and beckons Caine over, "can you use this? I believe it will be a slightly better choice than your current bow*."

*This is presuming that your current bow isn't magical as well (which I'd be able to tell via detect magic.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 16, 2005)

Krog looks back at the human with a look that says don't you dare look at me like that again. "Nop"

Krog pick his greatsword firmly and follow the others.


----------



## Mithran (Mar 16, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

Brar begins looking around more thoroughly for anything of interest. While he's searching he says over his shoulder "Hmm perhaps it was nothing.. or it just moved on."

OOC: search the room and keep an eye out for any movement


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 17, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Hedwan looks at the others, shrugging, picks up the shortbow and beckons Caine over, "can you use this? I believe it will be a slightly better choice than your current bow*."



Caine walks over to Hedwan's disembodied voice. "Can I use what? The bow that used to be there? Yes, I can use that." He makes a few experimental grabs for the bow until his blunders into by accident. _...this one has a touch of djinni humor. One might think that perhaps it would be helpful to be visible when showing new things to others..._

He gives the bow a few experimental pulls. "This is quite possibly one of the finest bows I have ever held. Thank you Hedwan."  he says, looking around. Shrugging his shoulders, he slings the bow and unstrings his old one, so as not to get confused in the future.

He then draws his scimitar and wand and follows Brar.

Arriving at this new room, he walks a slow circuit and idley pokes his scimitar and imagined sand fiends and dust devils. After about a minute of this, "...what exactly did you see friend-Brar? This room seems emptier than a dust basin at mid-day." He pauses. "You don't know about religious, secret society, or noble house insignias do you? Those bodies back there sport medallions with odd symbiology on them. I couldn't recognize them though."


----------



## Mithran (Mar 17, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

"Well it was fairly small, about the color of the rocks but it was rising and falling I couldn't tell much else. Since we had already run into an unfriendly creature I decided it might be best to get someone else to come and check it out further as well."



> "You don't know about religious, secret society, or noble house insignias do you? Those bodies back there sport medallions with odd symbiology on them. I couldn't recognize them though."




Brar laughs then says "No I don't know much of that sort of thing. You might ask Hedwan or even Redi here, who knows what they might know about such things?."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 18, 2005)

Mithran said:
			
		

> Brar laughs then says "No I don't know much of that sort of thing. You might ask Hedwan or even Redi here, who knows what they might know about such things?."



"Yeah, maybe I will... its probobly nothing though. ...Spirits above know how many young people have thier own patron spirits or ancestors that they worship." He smiles.

"What did this... floating?" he looks at Brar questioningly "...thing look like?"

OOC: Search room.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 18, 2005)

Krog tries to filter out his compagnion conversation. He doesn't understand anything anyway and that could break his concentration on the task at hand : Survival. 

OCC[sblock] Krog will search and look around for anything of interest spot +5, search +1[/sblock]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 18, 2005)

OOC: when you add spoiler tags, it's generally REALLY handy for you to write down who can see the tag... ie, speakers of a specific language, people in a specific place, etc...


----------



## Mithran (Mar 18, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

"I don't think it was floating, rising and falling more like the stomach of a creature when it breathes, at least that's what I think it was. It seem's to be gone now though"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 22, 2005)

Searching the room reveals nothing. As far as you can tell, the place is empty.

Quietly, Redithidoor speaks up, _"Maybe you just...thought you say something? I mean, floors don't have stomachs...right?"_


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 23, 2005)

Krog heads towards the next door an opens it carefully.


----------



## Mithran (Mar 23, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

Brar takes a look at Redi then responds after a moment "Yeah.. that's probably what it was, it's pretty dark in here"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 23, 2005)

Looking at Brar and then at Redithor, Caine says "I'm starting to feel distinctly uncomfortable here. Let us retire to the company of our companions... no?"

Caine looks about uneasily at the walls, ceiling, and floor. He then hurries back to the others, goosefleshed and nervous.


----------



## Mithran (Mar 23, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

"Alright Caine, let's get back to the others" Brar follows Caine out and back to the others.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 23, 2005)

((Speeding things up a bit...))

Searching the rest of the rooms reveals nothing but battered and broken walls and furnature. There is no sign of any activity beyond the bodies that the Dragon had been feeding on.

Though off to the side of the main chamber there is a short hallway that wraps around and leads to a staircase going down. Shelves are collapsed all along the walls, making it somewhat hard to reach.

After everything is searched, Chatrilon speaks up, _"Were we planning to set up camp? Its probably a good idea...I know I could use the rest."_


----------



## Mithran (Mar 29, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

"I think it would be wise to rest yes." Brar will begin setting up to rest for the night.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 30, 2005)

*Caine, human male, bard 4*

"Well then, if we're going to rest I don't think we should be doing that here. We don't know what's in these halls and we haven't secured it yet. I think we should camp outside this moathouse... though it would be nice to have a roof over my head."


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 30, 2005)

Krog looks at the other talking.

"I am not affraid of anything, but I am no fool and I won't venture in there alone. If you rest I will rest, If you fight I will fight"

Krogs sits and starts cleaning the blood on his sword, Once all blood is removed he starts shining it, while the other discuss about the group next action.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 30, 2005)

Redithidoor nods at Caine's words, _"It...its probably is safer outside. Just...big frogs instead of...of...dragons."_

Chatrilon rolls his eyes and starts towards the exit and the body of the Dragon, _"Well, come on, then. We're wasting time just standing around here."_

((To speed things up...how long would you guys like to rest and is there anything you'd like to do? Also, I'm assuming it will be long enough for Hedwan to prepare new spells...so, need to get those listed, too.))


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 30, 2005)

*Caine, human male, bard 4*

(OOC: Assuming everyone agrees, a 10 hour camp period should be sufficient for set up, cooking/eating, shooting the breeze/studying, and then sleeping. Also, how large is the dragon corpse?)


"Hmm... Brar, have you any ideas on how we might get that dragon's corpse back to town? In my land, we made use of thier scales are armor when it's available... which it isn't with any regularity." Caine makes his way outside (weapons & wand sheathed) as he contemplates the great beast's corpse.

"Krog, is dragon-meat edible?"


----------



## Mithran (Mar 30, 2005)

*Brar (druid)*

Brar follows Caine out "Well other than the obvious option, drag that whole corpse into town.. the only option that comes to mind is if we skinned it and only took the skin."

OOC: 10 hours sounds fine


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 31, 2005)

"I never tried, might be worth it"

Krog stops cleaning his blade and starts cutting a large piece of the dragon. He then starts a fire and prepare with wooden sticks he finds around a setup allowing him to roast the skinned dragon. 

OOC Will 10 hours be enough to prepare adequatly the dragon


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 31, 2005)

((The dragon should taste find after ten hours.  One last thing I forgot to mention. You guys want to set up an order for keeping watch? If so, Chatrilon will take a mid watch unless anyone objects.))


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 31, 2005)

OOC: No need, Caine has the alarm spell and at 4th level, it lasts 8 hours. He'll cast it before going to sleep (audible).

OOC: Caine will also lay an Alarm (mental) on the entrance to the moathouse building and at the main gate. He hasn't used any spells today so that shouldn't be a problem. Come morning, he'll be recharged and ready to go.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 1, 2005)

Krog doesn't trust Chatrillion. 

Krogs starts removing the large body of the creature from the fire and using his dagger he starts cutting pieces for everybody. "I hope it's good, I must admit it's the first time a cook a dragon. It looks well done but you never know with those magical creature.

Once everybody finished his plate, Krog looks at Chatrillion. "Do as you wish, I am willing to make a round.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 1, 2005)

((Alright, because of Caine's Alarm spell, no one needs to take watch. So that's not really necessary unless you'd really like to. Before we jump time and get this past, I'd like to get prepared spells for Hedwan done, since he'll have time to reprepare. Ferrix hasn't posted in a while though...I know he's around. If he doesn't spot this, I'll bug him.))


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 1, 2005)

Hedwan will settle down for the night, cracking the thin grey spellbook and examining it's contents when the morning comes.

*Spells Prepared:*


0th level: Disrupt Undead, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Silent Image, Silent Image
1st level: Seething Eye Bane, Minor Image, Charp Person, Burning Hands, Grease
2nd level: Mirror Image, Summon Monster II, Scorching Ray


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 4, 2005)

((Also, Brar can change his prepared spells for the new day...otherwise, going with his default listed in the character sheet. Everyone heals 4HP through the night. From that and a little help from Redithidoor, everyone's back up to max HP.))

It is fairly quiet while you rest, though the sun doesn't exactly set or rise from your point of view within the heavy tree cover of the marsh. The cooked meat of the dead Dragon is actually not all that bad, though its a bit tough even after cooking over the fire for a while.

Chatrilon seems more edgy than before, always glancing back to the moathouse still within sight. Thanfully, though, you're left alone by whatever wildlife is left in the area. Including any more of those huge frogs.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 4, 2005)

Krog wakes up early as usual and go train in the forest nearby. He practices a few combat moves, makes a few series of puch-ups, set-ups, some dead lift with a large boulder and finishes by climbing a tree as quickly as he can. He will train for about 45 minutes. 

_"I Better take it easy this morning, I might need all the energy I can't get."_

He will then return to the camp ready for action.


----------



## Mithran (Apr 5, 2005)

Brar wakes at sunrise the next morning to meditate for about an hour and then forage for food then comes back to camp and greets whatever portion of the others that are awake.

OOC: Prepared
0-level(DC 14): Creat water (x2), detect magic (x2), read magic
1-level(DC 15): 1st- Cure light wounds, Magic fang, Obscuring mist, Shillelagh
2-level(DC 16): Bears endurance, bull's strength, Flaming sphere


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 5, 2005)

Caine lounges about in his bedroll, refusing to get up even though he hears the sounds of activity. Eventually, however, he rolls out of bed and looks up and sighs longingly, "...my bed back home was so soft and large. I could stretch my arms and legs in every direction and not touch the edges."

He pouts for a minute and finally gets up. After wandering around for a bit and finding some not-so-brackish water, he cleans up and gets dressed.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 7, 2005)

Redithidoor stays near the camp, though he tries to watch Krog through the thick trees.

The entire time, though, Chatrilon seems to be rushing everyone, and actually looks relieved once all of the group looks to be ready. Fitting on his belt and looking off towards the moathouse, he grumbled, _"So do we plan to just sit around all morning or are we going?"_


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 7, 2005)

Krog looks at the Chatrilon with an angry eye. "Don't talk to me like this, why are you such an hurry to die?".

Krog will then follow the others


----------



## Mithran (Apr 7, 2005)

"Now now, it won't do any good to be hasty or angry, let's just go quietly and prepared." Brar packs his things up and leads the way towards the moathouse after everyone is ready.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 7, 2005)

Caine simply grins at everyone goodnaturedly. He sypathizes with Chatrilon's desire be up and doing something, but knows that druids and half-orcs are want to do things in thier own way.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 12, 2005)

Hedwan having been up for a few hours, moves silently to the others, not really having anything to interject, remains quiet and waits for things to get a move on.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 12, 2005)

After a short trek through the path in the marsh, you find yourself back in the open, cobblestone courtyard of the mouthouse. The brown stain is still there, leading up and into that central room where the Dragon had been, and as far as you can tell, it looks to be exactly as you'd left it.

Redithidoor does his best to stay near Caine, obviously intrigued by the man. He stays quiet, though, doing his best to keep his eyes open just in case.

Chatrilon, as usual, stays quiet and doesn't look all that happy. He stays near the back of the group, watching all of you and everything around. He seems to be nervous, though considering the encounter with the Dragon, it may not be that unwarranted.


----------



## Mithran (Apr 13, 2005)

Brar looks around a bit trying to make sure everything is exactly as they left it then says "Well Krog I suppose you are the best scout so you should probably go in front and I can go just behind you, so that if a battle breaks out I'll be in a good position to heal any of the injured"


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 13, 2005)

Not waiting for the gnome to show him the way, Krog moves front as sneaky as possible. He also keeps his sense up like an animal tracking his prey to any sounds or movement.

OOC If I remember correctly we were about to go down some stairs found in one of the room move sil/hide +7 spot +5 listen +6


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 13, 2005)

Caine draws his bow (the new one) and knocks an arrow. He brings up the rear of the group with Redithor.


----------



## Mithran (Apr 13, 2005)

Brar will follow a bit behind Krog and will try to be quiet while Krog is being sneaky.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 14, 2005)

((Sorry, should have asked this earlier. Can I get a marching order for you guys?))


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 14, 2005)

OOC Krog goes first off course


----------



## Mithran (Apr 14, 2005)

OOC: Brar goes second since if anyone needs healing it's likely to be Krog.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 15, 2005)

Caine will play rear gaurd so that Hedwan doesn't get ambushed & headwhacked.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 16, 2005)

((Alrighty, so that would make the order: Krog, Brar, Hedwan, Chatrilon, Redithidoor and then Caine bringing up the rear.))

The small stairwell looks to go down at a steep incline before evening out an then turning, so that you can't see how far down it actually goes. But before you get very far in the tight corridor, something happens. 

For all of you ahead of Chatrilon, you're unable to actually see anything, and instead only hear a sudden movement, and an almost silent echo of a sword being drawn.

Caine and Redithidoor, however, are able to see Chatrilon suddenly pivots around, his rapier drawing in the same flash of movement. But Caine has trouble seeing over the young Elf, and for a moment, is unsure of what is actually happening.

Then, though, all of you hear a sharp gasp from Redithidoor, and Caine sees the tip of Chatrilon's rapier pierce through the Elf's body. It is withdrawn in the same sudden movement, with Chatrilon spinning around again, a calm but cold expression on his face as he turns to Hedwan. There is barely any sound when Redithidoor's body collapses to the cobblestones at your feet.

((...yes, Initiative time. Krog 6. Hedwan 21. Brar 7. Cain 26. Chatrilon 16. Puts the order of actions at:

Caine, Hedwan, Chatrilon, Brar, and then Krog. Map is attached because of the tight space you're all in. So...actions?))


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 16, 2005)

OOC Is Krog aware of what happened behind him he has listen +6


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 16, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> OOC Is Krog aware of what happened behind him he has listen +6



((To a point, sorry. Even though Krog can't get a good view of it, he could hear. Also, since Krog's action is last in the Initiative, he'll definitely be aware of whatever else happens.))


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 16, 2005)

Caine frowns at Redithor's fallen body. "So... it's like that is it? What happened? Did you find a treasure map on one of those bodies or something?"  Caine knocks his arrow and lets it fly across the short distance.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 19, 2005)

OOC Krog will wait to see what the others do before I post his action.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 20, 2005)

((Caine's attack is an 18. That hits and Chatrilon takes 3 damage.

Also, NPCing Hedwan since Ferrix is busy for the time. He uses another charge from the Wand of Magic Missile. Which, of course, hits, and Chatrilon takes another 4 damage.

To get the rules stuff over with for this post, Chatrilon is up next, and will attack Caine. Chatrilon's attack is a 16. A miss.))

Caine's arrow flies the short distance over Redithidoor's body and strikes Chartilon in the shoulder. It doesn't stick, but instead grazes over and cuts across the armor before striking off the wall behind him.

A second later, Hedwan turns and quickly draws a wand, aiming it at Chatrilon's back. There is a bright blue flash, and for an instant, the small missile flies before impacting hard into the larger Human's spine. He yelps in surprise more than anything, but only glances back at the smaller Gnome

Instead, Chatrilon keeps his eyes on Caine, stepping over Redithidoor's body and thrusting with his rapier and growling, _"Don't you ever shut up?!"_

Though the blade comes close, the tight space is as much of a hindrance to his attack as it is to getting out of the way, and thankfully the blade goes wide and scrapes across the stone wall.

((Waiting on Brar and Krog...))


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 20, 2005)

OOC is Krog  able to attack Chatrilon.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 20, 2005)

((Brar and Hedwan are directly in the way...however, since Chatrilon has moved, Krog could move to D6[between Chatrilon and Hedwan] and attack.))


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 20, 2005)

"AAAAAARRRRRGGGGGG"

OOC Krog attacks the traitor
Greatsword +1    +5 (+9-4PA) 2d6+15


----------



## Mithran (Apr 20, 2005)

Brar turns about and seeing the situation unfold chants and reachs out touching Krog.

OOC: Bull's strength on krog
OOC2: Sorry if I didn't make it clear that you should go ahead and NPC me if you needed to while I was gone


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 24, 2005)

((Krog's Str is up to a 22 (+6) for the next 4 minutes thanks to Brar's spell.

So, Krog's attack is a 19. That hits, and Chatrilon takes 30 damage...ouch. He's down with that.))

A surge of strength courses through Krog's body just as he moves past both Brar and Hedwan. The Half-Orc's greatsword arcs down at Chatrilon's back as the human has a short moment to glance behind him and see Krog's face just before the sword cuts him down.

With a loud crack and yelp of pain, Chatrilon's body, now mangled and bloodied by Krog's heavy swing, drops at Caine's feet, just over where Redithidoor had fallen. In a matter of seconds, there was silence, again.


----------



## Mithran (Apr 24, 2005)

"Thank you Krog, well done." Brar says as he steps over to check on Redithedoor's condition "I never really liked that man, but I just figured he was ill tempered not a traitor"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 24, 2005)

"Hmm... why would he turn traitor? Did any of you see Redithor insulting him in any way?"

Caine kneels down. If Chatrilon is still alive (i.e. bleeding) he'll ask Brat to stop the bleeding.

"If he yet survives, we can interrogate him. If not, perhaps we can find someone capable of speaking with the dead."

(ooc: regardless of whether or not Chatrilon lives, Caine will remove all of his visible weapons and then start searching his pockets; *SEARCH +0*).


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 25, 2005)

As Chatrillon falls on the ground, Krog looks at his sword full of blood, He doesn't believe that it could be so easy.

A few second later as he get over the surprise. 

"Interrogate him? What for? I never liked his face anyway."

_Maybe he waited for us to be here to attack, when he would be near some potential allies_

While the other search/interrogate/cure Chatrillon and Redithedoor, Krog steps a few feets in front of the bodies and keep an eyes and ear on anything that could comes from the corridor in front of them.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 25, 2005)

Looking over the body, it seems that Chatrilon is most definitely dead. That is, unless he has the ability to survive the amount of blood loss and live without breathing. After taking away his rapier, shortbow and arrows, and the buckler strapped to his arm, Caine finds that the man has, concealed beneathe his robe and jacket, a small vial of soft blue liquid, a rolled up scroll, and a small, nondescript tube with some kind of runs along its length. He also finds the small, inverted yellow Y symbol that Chatrilon took off of one of the bodies you found earlier.

As far as Krog can tell, all is clear for the moment.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 25, 2005)

*The deceased Caine...*

OOC: Ahh man! How did I die? DM dropped a giant shoe on me?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 25, 2005)

((...fixed. Sorry about that, just predicting the future a little too early. ))


----------



## Mithran (Apr 25, 2005)

((OOC: And what about Redithedoor?))


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 25, 2005)

((No one actually mentioned checking Redithidoor...but, assuming someone will...))

Underneath where Chatrilon had fallen, you can see the Redithidoor's body was pierced clean through from the other man's rapier. The hole goes through his upper back, and likely was instantly lethal, as the young Elf does not show any signs of life, though his eyes are still wide open, staring into nothing.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 25, 2005)

Caine closes Redithor's eyes and drags his body off to the side. "We'll take him back to Hommlet on our way back. I'm hoping that someone there might know what faith he is so that he can be buried properly... after all, we don't want him coming back to haunt us now do we?"

"Friend Hedwan, why don't you see what you can make of Chatrilon's gear? The way I see it, he forfeited his rights to take them to the afterlife with him when he betrayed us... Agreed?"

He looks at Brar, "I don't suppose you have any way of speaking with the dead or of preserving these bodies against decay long enough to get them back to Hommlet do you?"


----------



## Mithran (Apr 25, 2005)

"No Caine I have no spells to preserve or speak with corpses" Brar looks down at the corpses "I suppose we should move on now"


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 27, 2005)

Krog listen partially at his friend conversation while keeping an eye for any danger.

_"Preserving the body, talking to the death, Are these people crazy? The only good thing we could do with this traitor is put them in my next soup."_

Krog quickly stops thinking about it as he starts to salivate at the idea of having the human prepared in a vegetable soup.


----------



## Mithran (May 2, 2005)

"As for his belongings, no one need cling to the stuff of this world after they have passed into the next. By all means let us search for any clue as to why he might attempt to kill us."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 2, 2005)

((...Caine's already searched and found some stuff on Chatrilon's body. Anything wanted to be done with that stuff?))


----------



## Ferrix (May 3, 2005)

Hedwan mutters a few arcane words and looks over the items Caine discovered, although also taking a look over Redithidoors body as well for anything magical.









*OOC:*


Casting Detect Magic, giving a good sweep of both the items, Chatrilon's body and Redithidoor, also doing a general sweep of the area.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 4, 2005)

"After determining what does what's magical and what's not why don't we just stick these in a bag... well, except the rapier, bow, & shield... and divy them up or sell them later?" 

Caine drags Chatrilon's and Redithor's bodies back up near the entrance and leaves them where the sun won't hit them (and cook them). "We can take these two back to town later on.

"Shall we continue?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 7, 2005)

Searching Redithidoor's body, Hedwan finds a small amount of equipment that the Half-Elf carried. Other than his somewhat old shortsword, beat up wooden shield, and bow(with a quiver of about 15 arrows), the only thing he seems to have with him in his pack was a couple other outfits and a fairly nice looking recorder.

Hedwan:[sblock] None of Redithidoor's equipment shows any signs of being magical. Of Chatrilon's items, though, you detect Faint auras of magic exuding from the rapier, buckler, potion, scroll, and the small wand. None of it seems to be very strong, however.[/sblock]


----------



## DarkMaster (May 17, 2005)

Krog patrol the area with his eyes on the constant lookout for something that could potentially harm the party. 

If there are arrows left after the other split the loot he will resplenish his quiver.

OOC spot +5, listen +6


----------



## Ferrix (May 17, 2005)

Hedwan examines the few items of interest, tucking the wand, scroll and potion away for further investigation while piping up, "Anyone use a rapier or a buckler perchance, it seems Chatrilon held out on us."  The gnome grins at the certain demise of the human, although maybe that was a touch of a frown for the half-elf, with that Hedwan picks up the recorder, gives it a few brief blows, and then tucks it away as well.

Looking up from the now finished examination, "well, we're done here.  Move along."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 23, 2005)

((Going to assume you guys head down the stairs as you had planned to do originally...))

Krog does find enough arrows to comfortably fill his quiver from Redithidoor's. He hears nothing beyond the breathing and general movements of the others, and the immediate corridor seems clear enough of anything else.

You then start back on your way, heading down the narrow stairs. They lead to a small landing, then turn and continue down again. The end comes after about twenty steps, having descended into a dank, but cool area with masonry walls. Black, wet slime collects on the stones, and as you descend, you notice that the floor is slightly slick.

However, before stepping into the room you can see ahead of you, Krog hears something. It sounds like quick movement to the left and right of where the stairwell opens up into the main room...but you can't see anything.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 25, 2005)

Krog makes a sign with the hand to stay quiet and indicate by waving his hand near his ear and pointing in the room direction that he heard something there.

He then tightly grip his greatsword and approaches as silently as he can the room staying focused in the direction he heard the sound

OOC spot +5 listen +6 move silently +7


----------



## Mithran (May 26, 2005)

Brar stays as quiet as possible while still keeping Kali's movements in check.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 28, 2005)

Krog takes two small, quiet steps and gets a careful look into the square, dark room. Off to the left side, you can see two wooden doors around a large column, and near them, two creatures standing and quietly talking in a grunting and gutteral sounding language. Even in the dark and without a perfectly clear view, you're able to identify them as Gnolls. From what you can tell, they haven't actually seen you.

You also notice that down the other side of the room, it extends off in a columned area into darkness. You can't see anything else in that direction, though.


----------



## Mithran (May 30, 2005)

Brar whispers "What do you see Krog?"


----------



## DarkMaster (May 31, 2005)

Krog carefully walk back to advise the others and let them know of the two gnolls, so the group can coordinates an attack on them.


----------



## Mithran (Jun 2, 2005)

"Ok, Krog and I will try to get the one on the right between the two of us. Hedwan and Caine can stay back out of the direct fighting and support us. Do you think we need a few spells to get through this or can we take them without spells to improve our abilities?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 3, 2005)

"We need to take them quick and silently as other might be around"

Krog pulls out his bow. "This should quiet them down fast" He adds, a weird grim on his horribly difform face.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 3, 2005)

Hedwan grins, "I would imagine two gnolls would hardly be the match for Krog alone, no need to waste."  The gnome tips the broad-brimmed hat and before you stands a short hunch-backed gnoll with graying fur, stooped and leaning on a twisted length of wood who shambles quietly into the darkness for concealment.









*OOC:*


Use hat of disguise to appear like a relatively short, old withered gnoll Disguise +13, Hide +13, Move Silently +5

Spells Prepared:

0th level: Disrupt Undead, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Silent Image, Silent Image
1st level: Seething Eye Bane, Minor Image, Charm Person, Burning Hands, Grease
2nd level: Mirror Image, Summon Monster II, Scorching Ray


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 7, 2005)

Hedwan is able to move to a nearby column, hiding from the torch light that spreads from a torch attached to the wall near the two Gnolls. They don't seem to react at all, despite the fact that you're only six or seven feet in front of them.


----------



## Mithran (Jun 7, 2005)

Brar orders Kali to stick close then says "Ready Krog?"

OOC: I'm really sorry.. I haven't been giving this game the attention I should be.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 8, 2005)

*Hedwan, (21/21hp, AC 17)*

Hedwan remains quiet and concealed behind the column, waiting for the others to act first.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 9, 2005)

Krog head back towards the gnoll his bow in hand. He carefully aims at one of his opponent and fires.

OOC Assuming surprise round here so only one attack +8(+6+2 for being invisible and they are flatfooted) 1d8+4 20/x3


----------



## Mithran (Jun 14, 2005)

Brar moves up behind Krog and waits for the fighting to start.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 22, 2005)

((Krog's attack is a 22. That's a hit, so the first Gnoll takes 6 damage.))

The twang of Krog's bowstring echoes through the silence. It is quickly followed by the distinct noise of an arrow hitting its mark, and another the hyena-like yelp of pain from the Gnoll who's shoulder now has an arrow sticking out of it.

Though the two Gnolls are spinning around to see what had happened, they are both moving slowly and scrambling for weapons...with the injured one moving at least a little slower.

((No initiative yet, as the rest of you may still act for this Surprise Round. One little note. I believe that Lobo Lurker has pulled out of this game with a bunch of others, so I may be trying to get another replacement unless you guys want to stick with the current group as is.))


----------



## Mithran (Jun 22, 2005)

Brar urges Kali to attack the wounded knoll and then rushes forward and attempts to hit the wounded knoll himself (Most likely on the knee given his height. )

OOC: Both melee the wounded one and try to take him down.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 23, 2005)

OOC Replacement would be fine. I will be waiting for the others to post Krog next action.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 23, 2005)

Hedwan grins, hoping that the gnolls will rush past to get to Krog and the others, turning their backs to the hidden gnome.  Preparing to mutter a few arcane words and mentally tracing the path that must be followed to unleash a blast of fire at the creatures.









*OOC:*


Ready to cast burning hands, hitting both the gnolls and no friends hopefully.

Spells Prepared:

0th level: Disrupt Undead, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Silent Image, Silent Image
1st level: Seething Eye Bane, Minor Image, Charm Person, Burning Hands, Grease
2nd level: Mirror Image, Summon Monster II, Scorching Ray


----------

